# Upcoming Hardware Launches 2023 (Updated Dec 2022)



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2018)

This article serves as a continuously updated summary of currently known leaks and official announcements regarding upcoming hardware releases in 2023 and beyond. We cover and keep track of developments for Intel Meteor Lake, AMD Zen 4 X3D, NVIDIA's new GeForce 40 GPUs, DDR6 and GDDR7 memory, chipsets and more.

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2018)

"This article will not leak information that we signed an NDA for."

Ah, drat!


----------



## illli (Mar 8, 2018)

"Feel free to share your opinions and tips in the forum comments thread and subscribe to the same thread for updates."  

It would be nice if there was an included link to the forum thread in the article


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2018)

illli said:


> It would be nice if there was an included link to the forum thread in the article


Click the comments box in the top right? Or pick it in the page selection dropdown?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2018)

I really like this because it's so easy to lose track of everything.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice. Maybe you should make it a sticky thread.


----------



## xytras (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice. Thanks for the info!


----------



## john_ (Mar 8, 2018)

I think it would have been better if it was shorted based on dates.

For example

2018 Q1_______
AMD: blah blah blah
Intel: blah blah blah

2018 Q2_______
empty  - nothing expected for that period

2018 Q3_______
Nvidia: blah blah blah
AMD: blah blah blah

etc.


PS
A small mistake


> *Intel Coffee Lake Chipsets*
> 
> Release Date: Q1 201*7*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2018)

Im itching to migrate to a newer platform. With each passing day, week and month my X79 pro gets closer to that big PC graveyard in the sky. It's not quite on life support just yet but it has the rumblings of a beast coming to the end of its life


----------



## ppn (Mar 8, 2018)

good stuff. makes sense to save up for everything on 7nm.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 8, 2018)

This is good stuff! Great idea.


----------



## Bruno_O (Mar 8, 2018)

any rumors on Ryzen+ for laptops?


----------



## erixx (Mar 8, 2018)

Excellent stuff for real tech power adicts!!!!


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruno_O said:


> any rumors on Ryzen+ for laptops?


Impossible to see a Ryzen+ APU, cause there are and will be no product with Ryzen+ name.
And there is currently no rumor of Zen+ based APU.


----------



## Rivage (Mar 8, 2018)

Fantastic article guys! Reposted! Thank You.


----------



## illli (Mar 9, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Click the comments box in the top right? Or pick it in the page selection dropdown?


when i read the article there were no comments. i had to do a forum search to find the topic here


----------



## evernessince (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow, the 2700X going to 4.35GHz stock?  That's pretty crazy.  I wasn't expecting them to go from 3.9 to 4.35, that's a pretty big bump.  This pretty much puts them on the same level as Intel clock wise.  Wondering what the 2800X is going to have for a stock clock, 4.5GHz?


----------



## Readlight (Mar 9, 2018)

2700 should be enough, i like it.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2018)

Renamed Zen 2+ to Zen 3 to properly align with what AMD has communicated at CES
Clarified that on AMD 400 Series chipsets the CPU will indeed provide PCIe Gen 3 lanes


----------



## hapkiman (Mar 9, 2018)

Wonder why we can't just skip PCIe 4.0, and go straight to 5.0.  Their releases seem to be very close together.  Too close.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 10, 2018)

hapkiman said:


> Wonder why we can't just skip PCIe 4.0, and go straight to 5.0.  Their releases seem to be very close together.  Too close.



PCIe 5.0 will be released in 2019, but it will take a while for it to reach consumer products. In general, it has taken from 1 to 3 years for a major revision of the PCIe standard to be widely adopted in graphic cards, and around a year for a minor revision, for example. Also, early adopters tax: the first products with PCIe 5.0 will probably be targeted at enterprise markets and be relatively expensive, as they have a more pressing need of faster devices and the money to pay for them. After that, it will trickle down to the rest of the world. 

Also, consider that not many devices will use the full bandwidth of PCIe 4.0 x16, unless under certain scenarios, so for consumers there would be little need of faster PCIe lanes in most cases.


----------



## TachyonParticle (Mar 13, 2018)

> Pentium G5600: 3.9 GHz, 2c/4t, 4 MB cache, *$142*
> Pentium G5500: 3.8 GHz, 2c/4t, 4 MB cache, *$127*


I refuse to believe this


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 13, 2018)

TachyonParticle said:


> I refuse to believe this



Why? That's the price for a Core i3, with the same specs...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2018)

Added specific Zen+ release date and added more info on Ryzen 2600X, added first vendor names for new Coffee Lake motherboards, Intel confirmed fixes against Spectre/Meltdown for new Coffee Lake CPUs, More details on CFL Celeron/Pentium CPUs, Turing release date, AMD Dali APU

Also added an expandable link which has a list of updates, so it's easier to keep track of what's new


----------



## FranciscoCL (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello, this is my first comment here.
Just a clarification: this article says "PCI-Express 4.0/ specification released in late 2018", but the source (from octobre 2017) says "The Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) special interest group (SIG) published the first official specification (version 1.0) of PCI-Express gen 4.0 bus ".

Maybe that "late 2018" is really 2017 and we can expect some retail implementation in late 2018-early 2019?


----------



## Joss (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't get the .05 GHz on 2600X/2700X.
Why such a precise number? Is it technically dictated or marketing choice?


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 16, 2018)

Joss said:


> I don't get the .05 GHz on 2600X/2700X.
> Why such a precise number? Is it technically dictated or marketing choice?


When your competition's market share is three times as big as your own, every little bit counts??


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2018)

FranciscoCL said:


> Hello, this is my first comment here.
> Just a clarification: this article says "PCI-Express 4.0/ specification released in late 2018", but the source (from octobre 2017) says "The Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) special interest group (SIG) published the first official specification (version 1.0) of PCI-Express gen 4.0 bus ".
> 
> Maybe that "late 2018" is really 2017 and we can expect some retail implementation in late 2018-early 2019?


Fixed, this was a typo. Thanks!


----------



## Caelestis (Mar 16, 2018)

Any news about first generation of Ryzen CPUs are also compatible with the new 400 Chipset?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2018)

Caelestis said:


> Any news about first generation of Ryzen CPUs are also compatible with the new 400 Chipset?


I don't know anything, but I would assume so


----------



## Imsochobo (Mar 16, 2018)

windwhirl said:


> When your competition's market share is three times as big as your own, every little bit counts??


Remember when it was 90 times larger ?


----------



## Jism (Mar 17, 2018)

FranciscoCL said:


> Hello, this is my first comment here.
> Just a clarification: this article says "PCI-Express 4.0/ specification released in late 2018", but the source (from octobre 2017) says "The Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) special interest group (SIG) published the first official specification (version 1.0) of PCI-Express gen 4.0 bus ".
> 
> Maybe that "late 2018" is really 2017 and we can expect some retail implementation in late 2018-early 2019?



Vendors need to make it work first, chipsets need to be compatible and so on.


----------



## CheapMeat (Mar 19, 2018)

windwhirl said:


> Also, consider that not many devices will use the full bandwidth of PCIe 4.0 x16, unless under certain scenarios, so for consumers there would be little need of faster PCIe lanes in most cases.




I think this overlooks the true benefit and function 5.0 would be for consumer, enthusiasts and enterprise. It's not about a full slot x16. 4.0 seems to be a stopgap for enterprise because of 40Gbe and up NICs already out and x16 4.0 would be "good enough" for most situations/solutions for a long time, even in Enterprise.  But 5.0 is more about what you can do with x1 lane.  NVMe is becoming more and more standard.  SuperMicro for instance already has a 20 slot (example below), 40+ slot and Intel ruler servers. PLX-style switches are expensive. The goal is to have enough lanes and those lanes having enough bandwidth. You can do that with 5.0.  x1 5.0 is about 4000 MB/s. Good x4 NMVe drives can go around 2500MB/s to 3000MB/s. I'm sure this can improve further.  So x16, gives you 16 drives with plenty of bandwidth.  I think SATA3 will always be on consumer boards but on workstation & enthusiast boards, I see SFF-8643 being more prominent instead. IcyDock for example is already moving to it with it's bay devices.

Tangent but U.2 gets a bad rap of "what's the point" because of the connector on the OTHER end for "U.2" devices. That's the crappy part that people think about.

Image examples:




















The ugly U.2 part most think about or associate:


----------



## delshay (Mar 24, 2018)

DDR5

Having the regulator on the DIMM will restrict overclocking, not unless you can adjust it voltage output. Much prefer it on the motherboard away from the dram chips, but it should lead to a much cleaner looking motherboard.


----------



## CheapMeat (Mar 25, 2018)

Actually I think overclocking, stability and support  is going to be significantly better with the VR on the DIMM.  DDR5 is bring a whole bunch of other big changes. It's a much more significant difference than DDR3 to DDR4.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2018)

Cleanup of launched products: Zen+, Intel Q1 Coffee Lake models and AMD 400 Series chipsets
    Added AMD Z470 chipset info.
    Added Intel Z390 and X399 chipsets.
    Added Intel Core i7-8086K, Cannon Lake and Ice Lake.


----------



## ryun (Apr 26, 2018)

Introduction says "Added AMD Z470" but I think this should say Z490.

I love this list by the way. Thanks for keeping it updated.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2018)

ryun said:


> Introduction says "Added AMD Z470" but I think this should say Z490.
> 
> I love this list by the way. Thanks for keeping it updated.


Fixed. Thanks! Too many chipsets out there


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

CheapMeat said:


> View attachment 98547


That is MiniSAS (SFF-8643).  It only supports SAS/SATA break out.  The red text on this picture is wrong.



CheapMeat said:


> The ugly U.2 part most think about or associate:
> View attachment 98548


That is U.2 (SFF-8639). It supports SAS, SATA, or NVMe.


----------



## CheapMeat (Apr 26, 2018)

SFF-8643 supports NVMe, 4 pcie lanes if connected to another MiniSAS port.  The SFF-8639 is sub-par and probably going to die out.   I was just pointing out how SFF-8643 is hugely more versatile than thought of by most. But at the the consumer level "U.2", thus the SFF-8643 is associated with that SFF-8639 port.  I'm saying that association is terrible.  You can do much more with the SFF-8643 port.  Even IcyDock is coming out with NVMe bays using SFF-8643.  The marketing on boards should nix the SFF-8639 association. And show off the advantage of SFF-8643 in all forms.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

Did some more digging on this:
http://www.nvmexpress.org/wp-content/uploads/NVMe_Infrastructure_final1.pdf

SATA supports PCIe x2 lanes.  MiniSAS is basically two SATA ports so it has access to PCIe x4 lanes.  Did not know this.

U.2 is the standard for the internal drive connector.  ToughArmor MB699VP-B has 4 x U.2 inside and a dedicated miniSAS for each drive externally.

MiniSAS itself has had three pins added (rather, repurposed) for supporting NVMe: SMBUS, PCIe Reset, Reference Clock).  When buying miniSAS cables for NVMe use, they must be NVMe rated.

TL;DR: U.2 is still being used for drives and miniSAS is being used to connect drives.


----------



## Moofachuka (Apr 26, 2018)

How can Turing be between Pascal and Turing?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2018)

Moofachuka said:


> How can Turing be between Pascal and Turing?


Meant to write "Ampere". Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for continuing to do this W1zzard
I find it real helpful!!!


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm curious about Navi, waiting for Nvidia's Turing and Ampere (the one that's closer to $250) review, and also interested in seeing Intel's latest effort in discrete GPU.

Not that interested in die shrinked Vega


----------



## las (Apr 28, 2018)

This arcticle/thread is a good idea. Fast overview.

Keep it updated please !


----------



## Atomic77 (May 6, 2018)

2018 just is getting started we are now in the 5th month.


----------



## WikiFM (May 8, 2018)

I think that nobody here knows about this, in Anandtech I just read a very interesting article that should change the Intel roadmap posted here.
In resume there will be a 4th iteration of Skylake in 14nm called Whiskey Lake that will be launched this year together with Cascade Lake (for servers/enthusiast, also in 14nm), and Cannon Lake will be sent to 2019, Ice Lake to 2020.
Source: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12693/intel-delays-mass-production-of-10-nm-cpus-to-2019

What really amazes me is that Intel keeps delaying a new architecture (Ice Lake) instead of launching it in 14nm, and because of this there will be a 5 year gap (at least) between Skylake and Ice Lake, what in hell are they thinking, by the time they launch Ice Lake it will fight against Zen 2+ or Zen 3.


----------



## Joss (May 8, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> what in hell are they thinking, by the time they launch Ice Lake it will fight against Zen 2+ or Zen 3


Maybe AMD did catch them with the pants down.


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2018)

Updated AMD Zen 2, Zen+ second wave, Threadripper 2nd Gen
Added GDDR6 info for NVIDIA
Added AMD B450 chipset
Added QLC NAND flash
Added NVIDIA GTX 1050 3 GB
Updated NVIDIA Turing
Updated Intel Cannon Lake
Updated Intel Z390
Updated DDR5


----------



## las (May 24, 2018)

Only if that i7-8086K has proper TIM and no gap between die and IHS it will run at 5 GHz boost (or need watercooling stock), meaning it will also be an OC beast (maybe like i7-4770K vs i7-4790K aka Devil's Canyon).

Not so hyped about another Skylake arch release tho - I think I'll wait for Cannonlake 10nm / Ice Lake 10nm+

My 6700K at 5 GHz is not holding me back in many games anyway - If any.


----------



## Grisotto (May 24, 2018)

> Memory bus is 25% narrower at 96 bit (vs. 192 bit)


Interesting math!


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2018)

Grisotto said:


> Interesting math!


Fixed. Thanks! Regular GTX 1050 Ti has 128 bit bus


----------



## WikiFM (May 24, 2018)

What about Whiskey Lake?


W1zzard said:


> Updated AMD Zen 2, Zen+ second wave, Threadripper 2nd Gen
> Added GDDR6 info for NVIDIA
> Added AMD B450 chipset
> Added QLC NAND flash
> ...


What about Whiskey Lake? Have you found new information that denies its existence? Or it is on NDA? Also full Cannon Lake launch is for next year


----------



## jabbadap (May 24, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> What about Whiskey Lake?
> 
> What about Whiskey Lake? Have you found new information that denies its existence? Or it is on NDA? Also full Cannon Lake launch is for next year



It's missing next intel HEDT Cascade Lake-X too, which should come Q4 this year. And no, there's no Cannon Lake X, which chipset chart implies. X399 is Cannon point with CFL/CNL PCH. And it will take Skylake X and most probably upcoming Cascade Lake X processors(I see it quite pointless to only update chipsets just to support old cpus).


----------



## Zalomalo (Jul 13, 2018)

New ryzens and B450 now !


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2018)

Expanded AMD Ryzen Threadripper II series
Added new Ryzen 2000 models
Added Intel Bay Trail platform processor lineup expansion
Added New Intel 28-core HEDT platform derived from LGA3467
Updated Intel Z390
Added AMD Vega 20
Added GeForce 11-series
Added info on Samsung LPDDR5 DRAM
Expanded on GDDR6
Cleanup of launched products: AMD Zen+, Intel i7-8086K and NVIDIA GTX 1050 3 GB, AMD 400 & Intel 300 chipsets


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2018)

So there's no planned Zen+ APUs?  APUs aren't getting updated until Zen 2?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So there's no planned Zen+ APUs?  APUs aren't getting updated until Zen 2?


2400G Raven Ridge is Zen+


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2018)

Updated:

Cleanup of launched products: AMD Threadripper Second Generation, Intel Coffee Lake, AMD B450
Added Intel Whiskey Lake, Cooper Lake, Cascade Lake, X599
Updated Intel Cannon Lake, Ice Lake, 28-core HEDT platform
Updated AMD Ryzen 2000 new models, AMD Zen 2
Added NVIDIA GeForce GTX 20-series
Updated NVIDIA Turing
Updated Intel Discrete GPU
Updated GDDR6
Added SK Hynix 4D NAND, Toshiba XL-FLASH


----------



## bug (Aug 16, 2018)

@W1zzard Would you consider organizing this list by month or quarter? The way it is right now, it's really hard to see which launches are imminent and which are in wishful thinking state. Which is really, the only purpose of this list, right?


----------



## rrrrex (Aug 17, 2018)

> *DDR5 System Memory*
> 
> 4800 - 6400 Gbps


Something wrong with it.

Do we skip pci-e 4.0? It looks meaningless, 5.0 is on test now.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2018)

rrrrex said:


> Something wrong with it.
> 
> Do we skip pci-e 4.0? It looks meaningless, 5.0 is on test now.


Should be Mbps, fixed.

Looks like nobody is interested in PCIe 4.0 so far, chicken egg problem, no CPUs/motherboards -> no cards


----------



## bug (Aug 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Should be Mbps, fixed.
> 
> Looks like nobody is interested in PCIe 4.0 so far, chicken egg problem, no CPUs/motherboards -> no cards


Has this been a chicken and egg problem. I seem to remember PCIe revisions have always appeared on motherboards first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

No mention of Vega 12?


----------



## bug (Aug 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No mention of Vega 12?


What? You now need to scrub github to find news about AMD?
Their only public plan is Vega20 and that's not a consumer part.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

Considering no mention of Vega 20, Vega 12 release may be imminent...

```
/// This is a list of GPU's that the NULL OS layer can compile shaders to in off-line mode.
 enum class NullGpuId : uint32
 {
     Tahiti     = 0x0,
     Hainan     = 0x1,
     Bonaire    = 0x2,
     Hawaii     = 0x3,
     Kalindi    = 0x4,
     Godavari   = 0x5,
     Iceland    = 0x6,
     Carrizo    = 0x7,
     Tonga      = 0x8,
     Fiji       = 0x9,
     Stoney     = 0xA,
 #if PAL_BUILD_GFX9
    Vega10     = 0xB, 
#endif 
    Raven      = 0xC, 
#if PAL_BUILD_GFX9 
    Vega12     = 0xD, 
#endif 
    Max        = 0x10, 
    All        = 0x11 
};
```
...it might be a FirePro or Radeon Pro card.


----------



## bug (Aug 24, 2018)

Since it's not a consumer part, maybe Vega 20 is supported in the Pro drivers instead? Just sayin'.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

Fiji and Vega10 are both used for Radeon Pro and Radeon so I doubt it.  AMD just isn't making much noise about Vega12 because it's most likely a midrange card.


----------



## bug (Aug 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Fiji and Vega10 are both used for Radeon Pro and Radeon so I doubt it.  AMD just isn't making much noise about Vega12 because it's most likely a midrange card.


Fiji is Fury and Vega10 is what's used in Ryzen APUs. These are not professional-only parts by any means.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2018)

Fiji is used in Radeon Pro SSG and Radeon Instinct MI8.  Vega 10 is in Vega Frontier Edition, Radeon Pro WX 9100, and Radeon Instinct MI25.  I didn't say "professional only."  AMD doesn't have a habit of naming GPUs for specific market segments.

Just noticed Polaris10/11/12 is missing from the list.  Better list (also no Vega 20):

```
/// Specifies the hardware revision.  Enumerations are in family order (Southern Islands, Sea Islands, Kaveri,
 /// Carrizo, Volcanic Islands, etc.)
 enum class AsicRevision : uint32
 {
     Unknown    = 0x00,

     Tahiti     = 0x01,
     Pitcairn   = 0x02,
     Capeverde  = 0x03,
     Oland      = 0x04,
     Hainan     = 0x05,

     Bonaire    = 0x06,
     Hawaii     = 0x07,

     Kalindi    = 0x0A,
     Godavari   = 0x0B,
     Spectre    = 0x0C,
     Spooky     = 0x0D,

     Carrizo    = 0x0E,
     Bristol    = 0x0F,
     Stoney     = 0x10,

     Iceland    = 0x11,
     Tonga      = 0x12,
     Fiji       = 0x13,

     Polaris10  = 0x14,
     Polaris11  = 0x15,
     Polaris12  = 0x16,

#if PAL_BUILD_GFX9 
    Vega10     = 0x18, 
    Vega12     = 0x19, 
    Raven      = 0x1B, 
#endif // PAL_BUILD_GFX9 
 };
```


----------



## bug (Aug 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Fiji is used in Radeon Pro SSG and Radeon Instinct MI8.  Vega 10 is in Vega Frontier Edition, Radeon Pro WX 9100, and Radeon Instinct MI25.  I didn't say "professional only."  AMD doesn't have a habit of naming GPUs for specific market segments.


Oh man...
When you have silicon that's used both in the consumer _and_ professional products, it's expected you'll find the ids in both drivers. Vega20 is supposed to be professional-only, so it's expected (or at least not entirely unexpected) you won't find its id in the consumer-oriented driver.
But if you think you've discovered something everybody else has missed, by all means, pre-order your Vega12 today.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2018)

It's been mentioned before.


----------



## bug (Aug 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's been mentioned before.


From two mentions to "imminent release" there's still quite the logic gap.


----------



## Midland Dog (Oct 17, 2018)

dont put ampere down as dead yet, could be a 7nm tsmc (10nm samsung maybe) volta successor, all compute hbm2 (could be 3 by then)


----------



## bug (Oct 17, 2018)

Midland Dog said:


> dont put ampere down as dead yet, could be a 7nm tsmc (10nm samsung maybe) volta successor, all compute hbm2 (could be 3 by then)


We can speculate all we want, but don't _know_ anything about Ampere at this point. Reason enough to cross it from the list.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2018)

Midland Dog said:


> dont put ampere down as dead yet, could be a 7nm tsmc (10nm samsung maybe) volta successor, all compute hbm2 (could be 3 by then)


Could be, but for now I'm skeptical, which is why it's not removed completely


----------



## Midland Dog (Oct 17, 2018)

my theory is either volta refresh (maxwell to pascal type refresh probs less perf even with new node) or new uArch because a denser node allows it


----------



## bug (Oct 17, 2018)

Minor observation, but I think no one expects DDR5 standard to be finalized during the summer of 2018 anymore


----------



## WikiFM (Oct 17, 2018)

So Cascade Lake is going to be released in the same quarter as Skylake X Refresh? That doesn't make any sense. Unless there is not going to be Cascade Lake X (enthusiast) parts anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 17, 2018)

Excellent idea.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 17, 2018)

@W1zzard I presume that should be VESA adapative sync not VEGA for the Intel dGPU?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't know why, but more and more, I have a feeling I am going to do my biggest PC upgrade when PCI-E 4/5 and DDR5 will arrive. Especially considering the ridiculously stupid prices for components nowadays.
Then I can have a 5Ghz CPU/RAM setup with the latest GPU....


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 7, 2018)

Updated AMD Zen 2
    Updated AMD Zen 3
    Added AMD Zen 4
    Updated RTX 2070 Ti
    Updated Polaris 30 / Radeon RX 590
    Added AMD Radeon MI-NEXT
    Updated PCI-Express 4.0
    Removed launched products: Ryzen Threadripper 2nd Generation, Intel Whiskey Lake, Skylake-X Refresh, GeForce 20 Turing, Intel Z390, GDDR6 graphics memory


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 7, 2018)

Just for a hint Arcturus is not an architecture, it's a chip. Probably from Navi arch.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 8, 2018)

Not sure why you stuck 96 pcie 4 lanes for rome... AMD has been pretty consistent on 128 lanes.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2018)

Patriot said:


> Not sure why you stuck 96 pcie 4 lanes for rome... AMD has been pretty consistent on 128 lanes.


I did look at  this slide and looked at the wrong specs  Fixed


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 29, 2018)

Added Intel Comet Lake
    Added NVIDIA GTX 1060 GDDR5X
    Added Intel Jupiter Sound
    Updated AMD Zen 2
    Updated Intel Arctic Sound
    Updated Intel Cascade Lake
    Updated DDR5 system memory
    Updated desktop Ryzen 2000 models: OEM only
    Polaris 30 / RX 590 have been launched
    Removed launched QLC NAND flash, SSDs are in the market now from Samsung and Crucial


----------



## Nuke Dukem (Nov 29, 2018)

I know I'm probably asking for too much, but is there some archive of the article's revisions (as in a whole hard copy of the text in the article for every single revision) or at least the first version? For nostalgia purposes later down the road


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 29, 2018)

Nuke Dukem said:


> I know I'm probably asking for too much, but is there some archive of the article's revisions (as in a whole hard copy of the text in the article for every single revision) or at least the first version? For nostalgia purposes later down the road


Nope, just the list of changelogs behind the spoiler tag after the list of the most recent changes


----------



## WikiFM (Nov 30, 2018)

_Intel Discrete GPU / Arctic Sound [updated]_
_Release Date: 2020
Intel will hold an event in December *2020*, providing more details_

2018, isn't it? I mean next month


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2018)

WikiFM said:


> _Intel Discrete GPU / Arctic Sound [updated]_
> _Release Date: 2020
> Intel will hold an event in December *2020*, providing more details_
> 
> 2018, isn't it? I mean next month


Fixed


----------



## voltage (Dec 1, 2018)

Love these updated hardware posts. Thank You TechPowerUp!


----------



## WikiFM (Dec 10, 2018)

Intel could launch new mobile SKUs during CES 2019 using Cannon Lake, now marketed as 9th gen, perhaps just 4 and 2 cores U series 15W parts. I remember a news of Intel preparing to launch U series 9th gen parts soon. Possibly 9th gen will use both Coffee Lake (for 6 and 8 cores) and Cannon Lake (for 4 and 2 cores). By summer Intel could add more power hungry 4 cores, like 28, 35 and 45W including some desktop parts.

By holiday 2019 or CES 2020 Intel would launch 10th gen CPUs, now with all of them being Ice Lake parts. Tiger Lake (Ice Lake sucessor) will be cancelled since it is just an optimization. Sapphire Rapids would launch in holiday 2020 or CES 2021 using 7 nm and possibly new arch. 

All these is best case scenario of course, just to imagine the idea of 7 nm being launched by end 2020/2021 without ditching 10 nm, just shortening.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Dec 10, 2018)

By holiday 2019 AMD should have mobile 7nm Zen 2 parts too, which seems more likely than an Intel 7nm part ...

But that's all a bit OT for this thread as it's presumably not for speculation but for confirmed announcements (i.e. paper *launch* at a minimum).


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2018)

Updated Intel Ice Lake with information about "Sunny Cove" CPU cores and Gen11 iGPU
    Added Intel Willow Cove and Golden Cove CPU core early information
    Added Intel XE Discrete Graphics
    Added price and info for 28-core Intel Xeon W-3175X
    Added Intel 9th gen Core KF SKUs
    Added Ryzen 3 and Ryzen 5 3000U series mobile APUs
    Added first info about Ryzen 3000 from AMD Korea campaign
    Updated Zen 2 with Client-segment Ryzen 3000-series probable launch dates
    Added Intel B365 Express chipset
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 2060


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2019)

Removed "new Ryzen 2000 models", these were launched as OEM-only
    Added Ryzen 3000U Series APUs
    Updated AMD Zen 2 / Ryzen 3000
    Updated Intel Core "KF" SKUs
    Added Intel "Lakefield" heterogenous processor
    Added Intel Willow Cove and Golden Cove Cores
    Added NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti and TU116
    RTX 2060 and GTX 1060 GDDR5X are now launched
    Updated RTX 2050
    Updated NVIDIA RTX Turing Mobile
    Added AMD Radeon VII
    Removed launched Polaris 30 / RX 590


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2019)

Hmmm MI-NEXT?  AMD is clearly in a tick-tock pattern of midrange -> performance -> midrange -> performance.  Makes me skeptical that Navi isn't as performant as some might hope.

The source for MI-NEXT "has been made private."


----------



## halcyon (Jan 21, 2019)

Really tired of waiting.

Hope we *finally* this year get:

- PCIe 4.0
- HDMI 2.1
- Real HDR (at least 600) 32" 4K @120Hz without horrible viewing angles, delay or input lag or color distortion
- 7nm nVidia graphics cards
- Intel chipset with more direct-to-CPU PCIe lanes (beyond what Z3X0 offer)
- 8X nVME SSDs with upgraded controllers

DDR5 will probably take until 2020/2021 for desktop and decent price/availability.

Well, if not, I can always upgrade next year. Not my loss :-D


----------



## XXL_AI (Feb 3, 2019)

Ampere is a custom 32 core ARM cpu.
https://amperecomputing.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/ampere-product-brief.pdf


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2019)

Updated AMD Navi
Updated AMD Zen 2 / Ryzen 3000
Added AMD X570 chipset
Updated Intel discrete GPU
Updated Intel 28-core HEDT platform
Updated AMD Z490 chipset
Radeon VII and GTX 1660 Ti, RTX 20-Series Mobility, Intel 9th Gen Core KF are launched now
Removed older launched products: Ryzen 3000U APUs, GeForce GTX 1060 GDDR5X, GTX 2060, Intel B365 Express Chipset


----------



## Mats (Mar 5, 2019)

> Codename: Matisse (CPU), *Picasso* (APU w/ IGP)


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Picasso is 12 nm Zen+, AKA Ryzen 3000U APU's.
https://www.techpowerup.com/250625/amd-ryzen-3000u-series-apus-detailed-geekbenched
https://www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-ryzen-7-3750h

Also, there's no sign of a *desktop* Picasso in the list? All I've seen is this unofficial roadmap though.


----------



## jabbadap (Mar 5, 2019)

Mats said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Picasso is 12 nm Zen+, AKA Ryzen 3000U APU's.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/250625/amd-ryzen-3000u-series-apus-detailed-geekbenched
> https://www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-ryzen-7-3750h
> 
> Also, there's no sign of a *desktop* Picasso in the list? All I've seen is this unofficial roadmap though.



Picasso is codename for APU and yeah it's only Zen+ 3000 series. That roadmap is missing a few things


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 27, 2019)

Navi's alleged PCB leaked:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122071536695824384
Buildzoid has made some PCB analyze oh his Youtube channel:



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckJIy0L7LHY




Other than that, llvm code are added to support gfx1010 aka Navi had some written article of it on Phoronix. It seems to be still GCN mach, at least for now.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2019)

Updated AMD Navi
    Added AMD Ryzen 50th Anniversary
    Added AMD Ryzen 3000 APUs (Picasso)
    Added AMD Ryzen 3000 (Zen 2)
    Updated AMD Zen 3
    Updated Intel Ice Lake
    Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Updated Intel Cascade Lake, which is released now
    Added Intel Cascade Lake-X
    Added GeForce GTX 1650 Ti
    GeForce GTX 1650 and GTX 1660 have launched
    Updated Intel Xe
    Updated AMD X570 Chipset
    Added HBM2e Memory
    Added Intel CXL Interconnect
    Added Toshiba 128-layer 3D NAND
    Added TSMC 5 nanometer, Samsung 5 nanometer, Samsung 6 nanometer
    Removed older launched products: Intel 9th gen Core KF, GeForce GTX 1660 Ti, Turing Mobile, Radeon VII, Vega 20,

Also added the ability to navigate to the sections directly from the changelog


----------



## nemesis.ie (Apr 29, 2019)

Typo "Renoire", should be "Renoir":

*AMD Zen 3 [updated]*

Release Date: 2020
Codename: Vermeer (CPU), Renoire (APU w/ IGP), Dali (value APU w/ IGP)


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2019)

nemesis.ie said:


> Typo "Renoire", should be "Renoir":
> 
> *AMD Zen 3 [updated]*
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks like Zen 3 APU is not Renoir, because that's Zen 2. So Dali seems to be the Zen 3 APU. Fixed accordingly


----------



## nemesis.ie (Apr 29, 2019)

Good spot by you too. 

I wonder does this mean the performance of the Zen 3 APU will be surreal?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2019)

Updated AMD Zen 2 / Ryzen 3000 and AMD Picasso APUs
    Added Intel 9900KS, Intel Tiger Lake, Intel Sapphire Rapids, Intel Granite Lake
    Updated Intel Ice Lake
    Updated AMD Navi / Radeon RX 5700 Series and AMD Arcturus / RDNA 2
    Added NVIDIA SUPER
    Updated Intel Xe Graphics
    Added AMD X570, Intel X499 / X299G, Intel 400 and Intel 495 Chipsets
    Added TSMC 6 nanometer and Intel 7 nanometer processes
    Updated PCI-Express 5.0
    Added PCIe Gen 4.0 SSDs
    Added USB 4.0
    AMD Ryzen 50th Anniversary is launched now
    Removed older launched products: GeForce GTX 1650, GTX 1660
    Removed NVIDIA Volta and Ampere


----------



## boothy (Jun 15, 2019)

Any news on the Nvidia 1660 4gb laptop GPU? seems that there is a dell G7 being sold by Currys but i cant find any specs.


----------



## jabbadap (Jun 16, 2019)

boothy said:


> Any news on the Nvidia 1660 4gb laptop GPU? seems that there is a dell G7 being sold by Currys but i cant find any specs.



Probably typo. G7:s are available with gtx1650 4GB, gtx1660ti 6GB or rtx2060 6GB.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2019)

Last Update (4th Sep):

    Updated Intel Comet Lake, Tiger Lake & Cooper Lake
    Added AMD Ryzen 3500
    Updated Threadripper 3rd Gen
    Added AMD Renoir 3rd generation APU
    Added Intel Tremont
    Updated AMD Zen 3 & Zen 4
    Added AMD Navi 12 / RX 5800
    Added Threadripper 3rd Gen chipsets TRX40, TRX80, WRX80
    Added Ryzen 3000 B550 & A520 chipsets
    Updated HMB2e memory
    Added Toshiba 5-bit-per-cell NAND Flash (PLC)
    Updated Toshiba XLFlash
    Added Hynix 128-layer NAND Flash
    Added PCI-Express 6.0
    Marked USB 4.0 as "released" and updated some info
    Removed GeForce RTX 2070 Ti, which looks like it really was a typo, considering RTX 2070 Super has been released in the meantime.
    Removed GeForce RTX 2050, which seems to have been scrapped in favor of GTX 1660 / 1660 Ti.
    Removed older launched products: AMD Ryzen 50th Anniversary, AMD Ryzen 3000 Matisse & Picasso, Intel 28-core i9-9990XE, RX 5700 Navi, X570, PCIe Gen 4.0 SSDs, PCI-Express 4.0.


----------



## delshay (Sep 4, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Last Update (4th Sep):
> 
> Updated Intel Comet Lake, Tiger Lake & Cooper Lake
> Added AMD Ryzen 3500
> ...



HMB2e memory? Is this supposed to be "HBM2e" memory. ie Samsung Flashbolt.


----------



## IceShroom (Sep 4, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Last Update (4th Sep):
> 
> Added AMD Renoir 3rd generation APU


I think it should be 3rd gen Zen APU, as AMD has 7th gen APU with Excavator architecture.


----------



## Saxxter (Sep 4, 2019)

WTB news on the 3950x release date...


----------



## Jacob XP (Sep 21, 2019)

It's officially spelled USB4 ( no space )   Many will probably call it USB 4.   You call it USB 4.0
source: https://www.usb.org/sites/default/files/2019-09/USB-IF_USB4 spec announcement_FINAL.pdf


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2019)

Added Ryzen 7 3750X, Ryzen 9 3900 & Ryzen 5 3500X
    Updated Threadripper 3rd Generation
    Updated AMD Zen 3 & Zen 4
    Updated Intel Core i9-9900KS
    Updated Intel Ice Lake
    Updated Intel Cascade Lake-X and marked as released
    Updated Intel Tiger Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Added Intel Rocket Lake
    Added Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel Xe
    Added NVIDIA GTX 1660 Super
    Updated NVIDIA GTX 1650 Ti
    Added Radeon RX 5500 / Navi 14
    Added AMD Radeon RX 5300 XT
    Updated AMD Navi 12
    Added AMD B550A Chipset
    Updated AMD B550 Chipset
    Updated Intel 400 Series Chipsets
    Updated Updated AMD Threadripper 3rd Gen Chipsets
    Added Micron 128-layer NAND Flash
    Added TSMC N7+ EUV, Updated TSMC N6 & TSMC N5


----------



## Countryside (Oct 18, 2019)

@W1zzard 

Small typo on 3500X it has 6 threads.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2019)

Countryside said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> Small typo on 3500X it has 6 threads.


Fixed, thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2019)

Updated AMD Zen 3
    Added AMD Threadripper 3990X
    Updated AMD Renoir 3rd Gen APU
    Updated Intel Tiger Lake
    Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Updated Intel Tremont
    Updated Intel Cooper Lake
    Added VIA CenTaur processor
    Added NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti Super
    Added NVIDIA Hopper GPU architecture
    Updated Intel Xe Graphics
    Added Intel Ponte Vecchio GPU
    Added Radeon RX 5300 XT
    Updated Radeon RX 5500
    Updated AMD Arcturus / RNDA2
    Updated TSMC 5 nanometer
    Added TSMC 3 nanometer
    Removed launched products: Additional AMD Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 processors, Intel Cascade Lake, Cascade Lake-X, Threadripper 3rd Gen, Intel 9900KS, GTX 1660 Super, GTX 1650 Super


----------



## jli (Dec 25, 2019)

Great post. Please keep it updated. It's pinned in various places/google brings it up front for upcoming releases.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 25, 2019)

Next few launches to look forward to ~

*3990x *- probably the most anticipated launch of the (*previous*) year 
zen2 *APU* - AMD's first offering that should crush Intel in a lot of metrics, mobile will also be a key market for AMD in the next few years.
*RDNA2* GPU - Interesting to see how AMD moves away from GCN.
*Ampere* - Can Nvidia continue their (*almost*) insurmountable lead on 7nm.
*TGL* - some leaks & not much else, Intel needs this badly


----------



## jli (Dec 25, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> Next few launches to look forward to ~
> 
> *3990x *- probably the most anticipated launch for the year!
> zen2 *APU* - AMD's first offering that should crush Intel in a lot of metrics, mobile will also be a key market for AMD in the new few years.
> ...


I'm more excited about Intel's discrete desktop GPU (Xe DG1). Not because it might be great (though it could become great even if it's not on later revisions). But mainly because it may bring a price war.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 25, 2019)

jli said:


> I'm more excited about Intel's discrete desktop GPU (Xe DG1). Not because it might be great (though it could become great even if it's not on later revisions). But mainly because it may bring a price war.


I don't think a consumer dGPU is coming from Intel in 2020 ~


> *When I asked before the announcement if Argonne would be the first customer of Ponte Vecchio, the Intel executive heading the briefing dodged the question by instead answering his own, saying ‘we’re not disclosing other customers’. In all my time as a journalist, I don’t think I’ve ever had a question unanswered and dodged in such a way. Unfortunately I had no opportunity in the open Q&A session to follow up.*
> Ultimately, based on what we know so far, Intel still has a lot of work to do to deliver this by 2021. It may be the case that Aurora is that culmination of all its technologies, and that Intel would be prepared to use the opportunity to help smooth out any issues that might arise. At any rate, some of these technologies might not get in the hands of the rest of us until 2022.


https://www.anandtech.com/show/15188/analyzing-intels-discrete-xe-hpc-graphics-disclosure-ponte-vecchio

I know this is for HPC but I doubt they'll release a competitive GPU as soon as 2020, unless they rush a half baked product of course. A realistic bet would be 2021-22 depending on their fab capacity as well as demand.


----------



## bug (Dec 25, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> Next few launches to look forward to ~
> 
> *3990x *- probably the most anticipated launch of the (*previous*) year
> zen2 *APU* - AMD's first offering that should crush Intel in a lot of metrics, mobile will also be a key market for AMD in the next few years.
> ...


What I'm waiting for right now is B550. AMD pulled a nasty one with motherboards this year and the press pretended it didn't happen.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2020)

Updated AMD Zen 3
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated AMD Renoir Ryzen 4000 APU
    Updated AMD Threadripper 3990X
    Added AMD Athlon 3000 Mobile SOC
    Added Intel Core i9-10990XE
    Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Updated Intel Tiger Lake
    Updated VIA Centaur
    Updated Intel Xe Discrete Graphics
    Added NVIDIA Ampere
    Added AMD Radeon RX 5600 / RX 5600 XT
    Updated AMD Navi 12
    Added AMD Big Navi
    Updated Hynix 4D NAND
    Updated DDR5 System Memory
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer process
    Removed launched products: RX 5500 / 5500 XT, new AMD Threadripper chipsets


----------



## bug (Jan 14, 2020)

@W1zzard 8 channel memory for Zen3? Are you sure?

Cannon Lake: "Additional processors delayed to 2019"

And I don't think AMD's B550 is slated for Q1'20 anymore.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2020)

bug said:


> @W1zzard 8 channel memory for Zen3? Are you sure?
> 
> Cannon Lake: "Additional processors delayed to 2019"
> 
> And I don't think AMD's B550 is slated for Q1'20 anymore.


Fixed, I was thinking 8 modules.

Not sure about Cannon Lake, any sources?

B550 in Q1 could still happen


----------



## bug (Jan 14, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Not sure about Cannon Lake, any sources?


Well, 2019 being over is a pretty strong hint 

And here's what TPU says about B550: https://www.techpowerup.com/262696/...0-chipset-production-to-begin-only-in-q1-2020


----------



## Tomorrow (Jan 14, 2020)

Cannon Lake only had a measly mobile i3 in 2018. Ice Lake (also mobile only) succeeded it in 2019 and Tiger Lake (also mobile only) should come this year to replace Ice Lake.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2020)

bug said:


> And here's what TPU says about B550: https://www.techpowerup.com/262696/...0-chipset-production-to-begin-only-in-q1-2020


Somehow I missed that news post, updated the article


----------



## SamuelL (Jan 14, 2020)

Shouldn't the 2080 Ti Super be removed? I thought that rumor was debunked?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2020)

bug said:


> 8 channel memory for Zen3? Are you sure?


Actually yes, check out the Rome 1-socket server boards. 16 modules, 8 channels



SamuelL said:


> Shouldn't the 2080 Ti Super be removed? I thought that rumor was debunked?


Giving it just a bit more time


----------



## bug (Jan 14, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Actually yes, check out the Rome 1-socket server boards. 16 modules, 8 channels


Ok, I didn't know AMD was leading with server parts.


----------



## havox (Jan 14, 2020)

> *NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti Super*
> 
> Release Date: Early 2020





W1zzard said:


> Added NVIDIA Ampere
> Release Date: probably H2 2020


Wonder if that rumor was fake after all, does Turing halo refresh even make sense this close to Ampere.


----------



## SamuelL (Jan 14, 2020)

havox said:


> Wonder if that rumor was fake after all, does Turing halo refresh even make sense this close to Ampere.



Probably not though a lot of the Ampere info is speculation too. I suppose there is still a distant chance Ampere could release Q3 (or later?) and a final Turing money grab could launch at GTC? Does seem unlikely now with no reveals or leaks at CES.


----------



## robal (Jan 15, 2020)

This is the single best web page in whole Internet now...
It should be a permanent feature on TPU with a link on the main page.

It would be even better if it became more diagram-like, visually dividing markets (etc. desktop / laptop / server), so I can clearly see what on the horizon for me, and when it's valid to get excited and plan upgrade.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2020)

robal said:


> It should be a permanent feature on TPU with a link on the main page.


It's usually always listed in the right side bar "Popular Reviews"


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2020)

Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Updated Intel Lakefield
    Updated Intel Tiger Lake
    Updated AMD Renoir APU
    Updated VIA Centaur / Zhaoxin KaiXian
    Separated AMD Arcturus and AMD RDNA2 into two separate sections, since Arcturus is based on Vega
    Updated NVIDIA Ampere
    Updated AMD Big Navi
    Updated Intel Xe
    Updated Intel 400-Series Chipsets
    Updated DDR5 Memory
    Updated Toshiba 128-Layer NAND Flash
    Removed launched RX 5600 / RX 5600 XT


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Feb 12, 2020)

I guess a whole bunch of this will be pushed back due to Covid 19 (the official name for the current strain of coronavirus).


----------



## gamefoo21 (Feb 12, 2020)

AMD still won't say if the Zen 2 APUs will be PCIe 4 on desktop it seems.

Though at least Assmedia has gotten PCIe 3 sorted for B550.


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 12, 2020)

gamefoo21 said:


> AMD still won't say if the Zen 2 APUs will be PCIe 4 on desktop it seems.
> 
> Though at least Assmedia has gotten PCIe 3 sorted for B550.


From current finding Renoir only supports PCI-e 3.0 . If desktop has the same(most likely) than desktop APU will also have PCI-e 3.0.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Feb 13, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> From current finding Renoir only supports PCI-e 3.0 . If desktop has the same(most likely) than desktop APU will also have PCI-e 3.0.



That's why I'm suspicious about AMD being so quiet about it.

Though it's really simple for them to turn off PCIe 4 support through the Agesa. Which is why I still have a little hope they just disabled it for mobile because of the power usage increase.


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 13, 2020)

gamefoo21 said:


> That's why I'm suspicious about AMD being so quiet about it.
> 
> Though it's really simple for them to turn off PCIe 4 support through the Agesa. Which is why I still have a little hope they just disabled it for mobile because of the power usage increase.


Well they could do that. PCI-e 3 for efficient laptop and PCI-e for desktop. But the question is did AMD to the hassle to do so? PCI-e 4.0 controller is more complex than PCI-e 3 controller, AMD could only include PCI-e 3.


----------



## xwildx (Feb 19, 2020)

Anything about the ATX12VO? The page doesnt talk about the ATX12VO that will be released this year, maybe this should be mentionned.


----------



## JB_Gamer (Feb 29, 2020)

What do we (You) know about SD Express?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2020)

Updated AMD Zen 3 and Zen 4
    Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Added Intel Alder Lake
    Updated VIA CenTaur
    Updated AMD RDNA2
    Added AMD RDNA3
    Added AMD CDNA & CDNA2
    Updated NVIDIA Ampere
    Updated Intel Xe Graphics
    Updated B550 Chipset
    Updated DDR5 Memory
    Updated PCI-Express 6.0
    Removed launched Threadripper 3990X


----------



## bug (Mar 12, 2020)

Man, I don't think I've scrolled so fast through Intel announcements in ages. That's how interesting they've become lately


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like another 2060 is in the works:








						NVIDIA and ASUS to give the GeForce RTX 2060 another go with 8 GB versions?
					

Have you had enough of the RTX 2060 yet? Well, ASUS does not think so, and neither may NVIDIA. Accordingly, an 8 GB version of the original RTX 2060 is seemingly in development, possibly as another alternative to the RX 5600 XT. But why?




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2020)

Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Updated Intel Lakefield
    Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Added RTX 2060 Super Mobile
    Updated AMD RDNA2 Graphics Architecture
    Added Intel 500-Series Chipsets
    Updated DDR5 System Memory
    Updated TSMC 5 nm process
    Removed launched Athlon 3000 Mobile & Ryzen 4000 APUs / Renoir


----------



## ARF (Apr 6, 2020)

I think this also needs a correction:

*NVIDIA Ampere*

Release Date: probably H2 2020, maybe March 22nd at GTC 2020
Maybe March 22nd is already not happening.
H2 2020 is also highly doubtful.

I would put H1 2021 as best guess.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2020)

ARF said:


> I think this also needs a correction:
> 
> *NVIDIA Ampere*
> 
> ...


Updated to "probably H2 2020, or even 2021"


----------



## bug (Apr 6, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Updated to "probably H2 2020, or even 2021"


I think this i pegged for a September(ish) launch.

Edit: there you go: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/7146...ust-2020-reveal-launch-at-computex/index.html

I know it's hard to keep all these organized, but does 2022 qualify as "upcoming"?
I would take anything that is not expected within a year and put it in a separate category. Say we have "upcoming" and "further down the road/rumors", each having the same sections as we do today. It would require some shuffling around, but I think it would make the important info more readily accessible.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2020)

bug said:


> Say we have "upcoming" and "further down the road/rumors", each having the same sections as we do today. It would require some shuffling around, but I think it would make the important info more readily accessible.


Too complicated, will make it hard to find info for people not familiar with the page layout


----------



## bug (Apr 6, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Too complicated, will make it hard to find info for people not familiar with the page layout


Of all the arguments, you only thought of "hard to find"? 
It's hard to find as it is, if I'm looking for something I resort to page search. But ok, it was just a thought.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2020)

*Intel Rocket Lake*

Release Date: 2021, maybe even late 2020
Succeeds "Comet Lake"
*No core count increase—still tops out at 8 cores / 16 threads*
Variants: Rocket Lake-"S" (mainsteam desktop), -"H" (mainstream notebook), -"U" (ultrabook), and -"Y" (low power portable)
14 nanometer production process
Could be a backport of "Willow Cove" to 14 nm process
No FIVR, uses SVID VRM architecture
125 W maximum TDP
Adds Gen 12 iGPU with Skylake CPU cores
Uses 500-series chipsets
Socket LGA1200 (just like Comet Lake)
Supports PCI-Express 4.0
20 PCIe lanes
Intel Xe integrated graphics, based on Gen 12 with HDMI 2.0b and DisplayPort 1.4a
2.5 Gb/s Ethernet, Thunderbolt 4, USB 3.2 20G
iGPU with up to 32 EUs
Memory support: DDR4-2933
Possibly higher clocks *and more cores *than Comet Lake
Sources

So.... Which is it.... 

No core count increase or more cores?....


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> No core count increase or more cores?....


Good question, I'm not aware of any new leaks. Have you seen anything? Intel's plans might be changing, too


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Good question, I'm not aware of any new leaks. Have you seen anything? Intel's plans might be changing, too



It seems bta doesn't know either, so he shouldn't be writing it like this:
*Intel Rocket Lake*

*No core count increase—still tops out at 8 cores / 16 threads*
*Possibly higher clocks and more cores than Comet Lake*
Sources


----------



## bug (Apr 8, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> It seems bta doesn't know either, so he shouldn't be writing it like this:
> *Intel Rocket Lake*
> 
> *No core count increase—still tops out at 8 cores / 16 threads*
> ...


Pff, that's so obvious. They're only increasing the number of cores, but not the core count


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2020)

Added AMD Renoir for Desktop
    Added AMD Ryzen 3 3100 & Ryzen 3 3300X
    Added AMD Zen 3 Cézanne APU
    Updated AMD Zen 3
    Updated Intel Comet Lake
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated AMD Arcturus
    Added NVIDIA GeForce MX450
    Updated Intel 400 Series Chipsets
    Added AMD 600-Series Zen 3 Chipsets
    Updated Hynix 128-layer Flash
    Added Samsung 160-layer Flash
    Updated TSMC 3-nanometer Process
    Added TSMC 2-nanometer Process
    Added Samsung 3-nanometer Process


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 9, 2020)

Added AMD Ryzen 3000 XT
Updated AMD Zen 3
Added AMD Zen 5
Updated AMD Renoir Desktop APU
Updated Intel Tremont
Updated Intel Alder Lake
Added Intel Jasper Lake
Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
Updated Intel Meteor Lake
Added Intel Ice Lake-X (Server) and removed Ice Lake (desktop / mobile)
Added Intel Elkhart Lake
Updated NVIDIA Ampere
Added NVIDIA RTX 3080 / RTX 3080 Ti / RTX 3090
Updated AMD Big Navi
Added AMD RX 5600M / RX 5700M
Updated AMD RDNA2
Updated AMD Radeon RX 5300 XT
Added GDDR6X Graphics Memory
Updated Intel Xe Graphics
Updated AMD B550 / A520 Chipset
Added TSMC 5 nanometer+
Updated TSMC 2 nanometer
Updated Samsung 5 nanometer
Added Intel 144-layer NAND Flash
Removed launched products: AMD Ryzen 3 3100 & Ryzen 3 3300X, Intel Comet Lake 10th Gen, Intel 400 Series chipsets
Removed RTX 2080 Ti Super, which definitely isn't going to launch, now that Ampere has been detailed


----------



## cueman (Jun 9, 2020)

hmm,looks more than half, even more are just leaks and rumors,but ..sure..we dont know it bfore it out .

i see only few things sure

nvidia ampere


and thats it,but even that specs are hidden shadows.

2020/2021 sure will be intels and nvidia year, no doubts,reason is that tehy have sure totally new design ,process tech 7nm ampere and 10nm intel, amd still running this year 7nm,and amd has squuze it all out,

lets see.


----------



## Tomorrow (Jun 9, 2020)

cueman said:


> hmm,looks more than half, even more are just leaks and rumors,but ..sure..we dont know it bfore it out .
> 
> i see only few things sure
> 
> ...


That's the nature of predicting future launches. If you want concrete assurances that something is coming and what the specs are then that info comes days or in best case a week before launch. At least on the PC component world (smartphones seem to leak half a year in advance in full detail - for example Google Pixel designs).

Still it's possible to make an educated guess. Especially if multiple sources are saying it.
Yeah good luck to Intel/Nvidia i say. Especially Intel. They still can't produce even their second 10nm iteration on desktop. So i don't have high hopes for them.
Nvidia is in a better position due to using TSMC like AMD.

Oh and 2080 Ti SUPER did not technically launch but MSI did realase a 2080Ti with much faster 16Gbps memory. Sort of a pseudo 2080 Ti SUPER. Product code is: V371-234R


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 9, 2020)

cueman said:


> leaks and rumors


that's the point of this article, to give you all somewhat realistic rumors and leaks in a single source


----------



## bug (Jun 9, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> that's the point of this article, to give you all somewhat realistic rumors and leaks in a single source


Aka everything that's out there and has not been proven total BS. After all, even the most official calendars will shift between now and an actual release.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 10, 2020)

@W1zzard I have some questions regarding the latest update:
I heard GA102 was going to be used for 3080 / 3080 Ti / 3090, not just 3080 Ti and 3090. Where did you get a source stating the 3080 would use GA103? AFAIK, and I definitely could be wrong, GA103 was to be used for 3070, GA104 for 3060, etc. So the stack is essentially pushed up. In fact on the "NVIDIA RTX 3080 / RTX 3080 Ti / RTX 3090 [added]" section, it mentions the three are on GA102, not that the 3080 uses GA103. Bit of an inconsistency. Also that section mentions a 3030 instead of a 3080.

Didn't Nvidia drop the "Tesla" branding for their server cards? (ref: NVIDIA Ampere section; Tesla server cards are going into Indiana University Big Red 200 supercomputer)

In the AMD Zen 3 section, you state:

New process tech: 7 nm Plus (probably not 7 nm+ EUV)
Uses EUV (extreme ultraviolet) silicon fabrication node at TSMC
One sort of contradicts the other, if I'm reading this correctly. Is this intentional?

Where do you get the pricing for the XT refreshes?

Ryzen 9 3900 XT: 12c/24t, 4.1 GHz Base, 4.8 GHz Boost, 70 MB cache, 105 W, € 499
Ryzen 7 3800 XT: 8c/16t, 4.2 GHz Base, 4.7 GHz Boost, 36 MB cache, 105 W, € 460
Ryzen 5 3600 XT: 6c/12t, 4.0 GHz Base, 4.7 GHz Boost, 32 MB cache, 95 W, € 320
Seems like the 3800XT would be a completely useless part here. €39 more for 4 cores, almost twice the cache and a 0.1GHz boost increase (with the same TDP) by going to the 3900XT.. Seems like a no-brainer to me? Either the 3900XT is too cheap, or the 3800XT is too expensive. I can't imagine pricing like this, it's way too close. Where would the existing 3900X fall end up? Sandwiched between the 3800X and 3800XT? It just doesn't make sense to me. 

Would love your input on these questions!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2020)

The sources are listed in the source links dropdown



kayjay010101 said:


> In the AMD Zen 3 section, you state:
> 
> New process tech: 7 nm Plus (probably not 7 nm+ EUV)
> Uses EUV (extreme ultraviolet) silicon fabrication node at TSMC


Fixed



kayjay010101 said:


> Where do you get the pricing for the XT refreshes?


Pricing in the source, yeah this doesn't make much sense, could be estimates + some hefty margin by the e-tailer, or just trying to get some preorders in at higher price


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> The sources are listed in the source links dropdown
> Pricing in the source, yeah this doesn't make much sense, could be estimates + some hefty margin by the e-tailer, or just trying to get some preorders in at higher price


I see, for some reason I didn't see the sources button. Thanks for the response.


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 15, 2020)

I counted 14 Intel codenames, 10 of which are "Something Lake" CPU architectures. What exactly are they trying to do here?


----------



## bug (Jun 15, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I counted 14 Intel codenames, 10 of which are "Something Lake" CPU architectures. What exactly are they trying to do here?


What they've been doing for decades: naming stuff using geography. It's a common thing, but it's not always geography.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2020)

Updated AMD Zen 3
    Updated AMD Cezanne APU
    Added Intel Comet Lake KA Series
    Updated Intel Tiger Lake
    Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Updated Intel Ice Lake Server
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated NVIDIA Ampere
    Added NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 / RTX 3070 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 / RTX 3080 Ti / RTX 3090
    Updated Intel Xe Graphics
    Updated AMD CDNA Graphics and merged with AMD Arcturus and MI-NEXT
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Added Zhaoxin Discrete GPU
    Updated AMD A520 Chipset
    Updated DDR5 System Memory
    Updated HBM2E Memory
    Updated Samsung 5 nanometer process
    Updated Intel 7 nanometer process
    Added TSMC 4 nanometer process
    Removed launched products: Ryzen XT "Matisse Refresh", Ryzen 4000G "Renoir" desktop APUs, Intel Lakefield, Intel Cooper Lake, Navi 12


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2020)

Added AMD Lucienne APU
    Updated AMD Cézanne / Ryzen 5000 APU
    Update AMD Ryzen 5000
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated Intel Ice Lake Server
    Added Intel Grand Ridge
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel Jasper Lake
    Updated AMD Big Navi
    Updated AMD RDNA2
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3070
    Added NVIDIA RTX 3060 Ti
    Added NVIDIA Ampere Mobile
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6500
    Updated AMD Radeon RX 5300 XT
    Updated Intel Xe Graphics
    Updated AMD CDNA / CDNA2
    Updated Intel 500-Series chipsets
    Updated HBM2E memory
    Added HBMNext memory
    Updated DDR5 memory
    Updated TSMC 5 nanometer, 4 nanometer, 3 nanometer, 2 nanometer


----------



## HD64G (Oct 19, 2020)

Regarding Big Navi, Lisa Su officially told us in the Zen3 presentation that the GPU series will be called RX6000. So, the 5950XT, 5950 and 5800XT are wrong. Most possibly we will get a limited RX6900XTX alongside the RX6900XT, RX6900 and maybe RX6800XT


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 19, 2020)

Would it not be more readable if the relases were grouped by release date instead of product/company?

For example to get a quick overview what's planned to be released in 2021, 2022 etc?

I feel like the current layout is a bit messy.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 19, 2020)

The Zen 3 section says: 

Clock frequencies: 3.8 to 4.0 GHz base, 4.4 to 4.6 GHz boost
Aren't we seeking SKUs with 4.9GHz boost?


----------



## bug (Oct 19, 2020)

Tomorrow said:


> Would it not be more readable if the relases were grouped by release date instead of product/company?
> 
> For example to get a quick overview what's planned to be released in 2021, 2022 etc?
> 
> I feel like the current layout is a bit messy.


Short of a dynamic layout, everything will be messy for some readers.
I've suggested before grouping by timeline, because frankly, if it's not coming out in the next couple of months, I don't really care about it.


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 19, 2020)

bug said:


> Short of a dynamic layout, everything will be messy for some readers.
> I've suggested before grouping by timeline, because frankly, if it's not coming out in the next couple of months, I don't really care about it.


Custom TPU roadmap (image)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2020)

HD64G said:


> Regarding Big Navi, Lisa Su officially told us in the Zen3 presentation that the GPU series will be called RX6000. So, the 5950XT, 5950 and 5800XT are wrong. Most possibly we will get a limited RX6900XTX alongside the RX6900XT, RX6900 and maybe RX6800XT





nemesis.ie said:


> The Zen 3 section says:
> 
> Clock frequencies: 3.8 to 4.0 GHz base, 4.4 to 4.6 GHz boost
> Aren't we seeking SKUs with 4.9GHz boost?


Both fixed



Tomorrow said:


> Would it not be more readable if the relases were grouped by release date instead of product/company?


We don't know release date for many of those. If I change to date, some people will ask "can we sort by category?"


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 19, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> We don't know release date for many of those. If I change to date, some people will ask "can we sort by category?"


Ok let me clarify. I did not mean specific date like January 1st 2021. I meant release date with a quarter (Q1 etc) accuracy. Because as far as i see all entries have some sort of tentative release year atleast. Many have quarters too.

Yes it's true that some people would then ask for category view. Maybe create a poll instead so the majority can decide what they want. And if someone does not like that you could refer them to the poll results as to why things are formatted the way they are.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2020)

Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Updated AMD Big Navi / Radeon RX 6800 & 6900 Series
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6700 Series
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3060 Ti
    Added NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated Ampere GeForce with more VRAM
    Added Intel DG2 Discrete GPU
    Updated Samsung 5 nanometer process
    Removed launched products: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070, Intel Xe Discrete Graphics


----------



## okbuddy (Nov 6, 2020)

zen 4 still 7nm but better zen 3 core?


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 6, 2020)

okbuddy said:


> zen 4 still 7nm but better zen 3 core?


No Zen 4 will be 5nm.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2020)

Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3060 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated AMD RDNA3
    Added Micron 176 Layer NAND Flash
    Updated PCI-Express 6.0
    Updated TSMC 2-nanometer Process
    Removed launched products: AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop / Zen 3, Big Navi / Navi 21 / Radeon RX 6800 XT and 6900 XT, AMD CDNA


----------



## n0x1ous (Nov 19, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Updated AMD Zen 4
> Updated NVIDIA RTX 3060 Ti
> Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
> Updated AMD RDNA3
> ...



6900 XT hasn't launched yet


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 16, 2020)

Updated AMD Cezanne and Lucienne
    Added AMD Zen 3 Epyc "Milan"
    Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated Intel Ice Lake Server
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Added NVIDIA RTX 3070 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA Ampere Mobile
    Updated AMD RX 6700 & 6700 XT
    Added Hynix 176-layer NAND
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer
    Removed launched products: RTX 3060 Ti, GDDR6X graphics memory


----------



## voltage (Dec 16, 2020)

I love this website, i'v been visiting for many years. Thank You for gathering and posting Upcoming Hardware Launches.


----------



## Italia1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Nobody is asking for Sata 4 ? Not all people has M.2 slot for ssd


----------



## bug (Dec 16, 2020)

Italia1 said:


> Nobody is asking for Sata 4 ? Not all people has M.2 slot for ssd


I don't think there will be a SATA 4.
I've been pointing out the problem with the overall lack of M2 slots, but I think you can't upgrade SATA anymore because of the overhead the protocol itself (AHCI) incurs.

Personally I don't have a problem with keeping one or two SATA drives around for mass storage. If only someone would find a way to improve those 4k random reads...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2021)

Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Updated AMD Cezanne
    Added AMD Zen 3 Threadripper
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated AMD RX 6700 Series
    Updated Intel DG2 Discrete GPU
    Added NVIDIA RTX 3050 / 3050 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3060
    Added NVIDIA RTX 3070 SUPER and RTX 3080 SUPER
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA Ampere Mobile
    Added NVIDIA Ada Lovelace
    Updated Intel 500 Series Chipsets
    Updated DDR5 system memory
    Removed cancelled AMD 600 Series Zen 3 chipsets
    Added TSMC 3 nanometer+ process


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jan 7, 2021)

Being retired with very little to do here in Palm Springs, (except Gated Community, Country Club Life and Golf) I am a active online stock trader, financial enthusiast and market watcher. A 38-inch Alienware monitor comes in quite handy for my old tired eyes. I love AMD having zipped to almost $100 share. Thank you Lisa for making my day in less then one years time. With that I have no use for hardware launches. Or for that matter leaks and rumors as those for me are essentially concealed advertising. I am sure with Intel's  'Earnings Report' on Thursday, January 28 and NVIDIA on Thursday, February 11, these are more my speed of realities. Life is good.


----------



## bug (Jan 7, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> Being retired with very little to do here in Palm Springs, (except Gated Community, Country Club Life and Golf) I am a active online stock trader, financial enthusiast and market watcher. A 38-inch Alienware monitor comes in quite handy for my old tired eyes. I love AMD having zipped to almost $100 share. Thank you Lisa for making my day in less then one years time. With that I have no use for hardware launches. Or for that matter leaks and rumors as those for me are essentially concealed advertising. I am sure with Intel's  'Earnings Report' on Thursday, January 28 and NVIDIA on Thursday, February 11, these are more my speed of realities. Life is good.


Thank you, that's how i look at those "leaks" as well.



W1zzard said:


> Updated Intel Rocket Lake
> Updated AMD Cezanne
> Added AMD Zen 3 Threadripper
> Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
> ...


Doesn't rumored 3070 and 3080 in both Ti and Super flavors raise any red flag for you?


----------



## Post Nut Clairvoyance (Jan 8, 2021)

bug said:


> Thank you, that's how i look at those "leaks" as well.
> 
> 
> Doesn't rumored 3070 and 3080 in both Ti and Super flavors raise any red flag for you?


I could be wrong, I could be very wrong. I think Nv is trying to position super as performance uplifts from the non-super cards and Ti as the higher Vram capacity versions, but this is not consistent across the price ranges. 3050 ti is practically touching the specs of 3060, 3060 ti is practically touching the specs of 3070 and so on, so I can only guess that for the budget/mid range stuff Nv is trying to make the ti proposition for enthusiasts while using bigger-number-diplomacy for the consumer market, while on the upper spectrum of cards place super card's raw performance up one digit, while also making a separate version with higher memory capacity...confusion tactic?
in any case, I hate this... 12gb would for sure be more sensible 37 Vram size compared to both 8 or 12 gb, 16 gb for 38 instead of 10, and unless there existing physical limitation with RAM chip to memory controller math, this is just milking the market with insane differentiation, like the 1660 super / ti, and that doesn't even have frame buffer size difference. this and the fact that the choice of memory buffer size on 3060 non-ti and below cards is lacking/nonsensical.

kinda reminds me of amount of xeon processor variations...
currently praying for sensible budget AMD cards to come in and destroy nvidia's mid/budget offerings.


----------



## mechtech (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like gpus are gone like fresh donuts









						Radeon RX 570,Radeon RX 580 GPUs / Video Graphics Cards | Newegg.ca
					

Shop Radeon RX 570,Radeon RX 580 GPUs / Video Graphics Cards on Newegg.ca. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## bug (Jan 9, 2021)

Post Nut Clairvoyance said:


> I could be wrong, I could be very wrong. I think Nv is trying to position super as performance uplifts from the non-super cards and Ti as the higher Vram capacity versions, but this is not consistent across the price ranges. 3050 ti is practically touching the specs of 3060, 3060 ti is practically touching the specs of 3070 and so on, so I can only guess that for the budget/mid range stuff Nv is trying to make the ti proposition for enthusiasts while using bigger-number-diplomacy for the consumer market, while on the upper spectrum of cards place super card's raw performance up one digit, while also making a separate version with higher memory capacity...confusion tactic?
> in any case, I hate this... 12gb would for sure be more sensible 37 Vram size compared to both 8 or 12 gb, 16 gb for 38 instead of 10, and unless there existing physical limitation with RAM chip to memory controller math, this is just milking the market with insane differentiation, like the 1660 super / ti, and that doesn't even have frame buffer size difference. this and the fact that the choice of memory buffer size on 3060 non-ti and below cards is lacking/nonsensical.
> 
> kinda reminds me of amount of xeon processor variations...
> currently praying for sensible budget AMD cards to come in and destroy nvidia's mid/budget offerings.


Occam's razor says they're actually the same thing


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 8, 2021)

A contact in Hamburg informed this morning that NVIDIA in a recent Germany communication noted that the RTX 3000 Series will for the entire 2021 first quarter to be even more difficult to obtain. And especially the availability of the GeForce RTX 3090, 3080, 3070 and 3060 Ti. The Chinese New Year which begins on February 12 is only partially to blame for its 15-day shutdown of the factories. The specific source of this communication came though "Alternate" (Shift IT) with major distribution centers in Germany, Belgium, Austria and the Netherlands. This most likely will keep at least for the time being  the 'second hand used pricing ' and the purchases of new available GPU's at much higher price points. I would also suspect that this further delay of availabilities may impact itself on the MSRP pricing of the entire 3000 series once the market comes into full-swing. FYI: I just took delivery of a new LG refrigerator after having to wait for it's delivery 120-days. The big deal...a price increase over the 2020 model of 35%. This sounds like Z590 mobos which may have come on the same boat?


----------



## bug (Feb 8, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> A contact in Hamburg informed this morning that NVIDIA in a recent Germany communication noted that the RTX 3000 Series will for the entire 2021 first quarter to be even more difficult to obtain. And especially the availability of the GeForce RTX 3090, 3080, 3070 and 3060 Ti. The Chinese New Year which begins on February 12 is only partially to blame for its 15-day shutdown of the factories. The specific source of this communication came though "Alternate" (Shift IT) with major distribution centers in Germany, Belgium, Austria and the Netherlands. This most likely will keep at least for the time being  the 'second hand used pricing ' and the purchases of new available GPU's at much higher price points. I would also suspect that this further delay of availabilities may impact itself on the MSRP pricing of the entire 3000 series once the market comes into full-swing. FYI: I just took delivery of a new LG refrigerator after having to wait for it's delivery 120-days. The big deal...a price increase over the 2020 model of 35%. This sounds like Z590 mobos which may have come on the same boat?


Considering Q1 is halfway there, you didn't really need a source to tell you it will suck all the way


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 8, 2021)

bug said:


> Considering Q1 is halfway there, you didn't really need a source to tell you it will suck all the way


Just read the news here this morning that the RTX 3080 Ti graphics may not  see the light of day as early as April. And then with again new hardware specifications all over the place. Hard to believe the constant deluge of information on the '3000 series' and what will happen or not.  At least you have a RYZEN 3600 in a box awaiting a mobo and I have a refrigerator. But you are right the situation overall simply sucks! But given our conditions right now makes me wonder what is actually better: "A refigerator in the kitchen or a anticipated mobo and with both experiencing 30% plus pricing increases?"


----------



## bug (Feb 9, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> Just read the news here this morning that the RTX 3080 Ti graphics may not  see the light of day as early as April. And then with again new hardware specifications all over the place. Hard to believe the constant deluge of information on the '3000 series' and what will happen or not.  At least you have a RYZEN 3600 in a box awaiting a mobo and I have a refrigerator. But you are right the situation overall simply sucks! But given our conditions right now makes me wonder what is actually better: "A refigerator in the kitchen or a anticipated mobo and with both experiencing 30% plus pricing increases?"


Well, I can help you with the last part: I got my mobo, but it's DoA. Need to send it in for repairs


----------



## purplekaycee (Feb 9, 2021)

what performance difference would the RTX 3090 have over the RTX 3080 TI?


----------



## voltage (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello TECH POWER UP. Always sincerest Thanks for compiling the Upcoming Hardware Launches.


----------



## bug (Feb 9, 2021)

purplekaycee said:


> what performance difference would the RTX 3090 have over the RTX 3080 TI?


3080 is like 10% slower than 3090. So a 3080 will be less than 10% slower. Basically indistinguishable outside of benchmarks. Still, 3090's 25GB VRAM can make a difference in compute loads. If you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2021)

Updated AMD Zen 3 Milan EPYC Server
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated Intel Ice Lake Server
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3060
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated AMD RX 6700 Series
    Added AMD Navi 31
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Updated Intel 7 nanometer process
    Removed launched RTX 3000 Mobile


----------



## ppn (Feb 9, 2021)

What we have now is a very weak 3080Ti or a very strong 3080. 

2080Ti was +48% 2080, 4352/2944, this now is 10240/8704 like +18% FP32, real 9% in 4K.

4070 should be 20-25% faster than 3080. as early as March 2022 or Nov.

My dream for 12288 Cuda /128 rop, on 7nm, 104 chip, 28B transistors  / 65,6 density fits just fine in under 429mm2, 102 be 50% bigger.


----------



## bug (Feb 9, 2021)

ppn said:


> What we have now is a very weak 3080Ti or a very strong 3080.
> 
> 2080Ti was +48% 2080, 4352/2944, this now is 10240/8704 like +18% FP32, real 9% in 4K.
> 
> ...


The 3080 is already like 10% behind the 3090, there's not much room for 3080 Ti. 3080 Ti only exists for those that feel uncomfortable with 10GB VRAM.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2021)

Updated AMD Zen 3 Server / Milan
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated Intel Rocket Lake
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Added Intel Lunar Lake
    Updated RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated AMD Radeon RX 6700 & RX 6700 XT
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6000 Series Mobile
    Added AMD Mining GPUs
    Added Radeon Instinct MI200
    Updated Intel DG2
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Updated DDR5 Memory
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer
    Updated Toshiba 162-Layer NAND Flash
    Removed launched products: AMD Cézanne Zen 3 APUs / Ryzen 5000, NVIDIA RTX 3060


----------



## _Flare (Mar 9, 2021)

Why does TPU say RocketLake was based on a GoldenCove Backport?
RocketLake are buyable and clearly show only 512kb L2-Cache, where WillowCove and newer (GoldenCove) have 1.25MB L2 Cache per Core.


----------



## bug (Mar 9, 2021)

_Flare said:


> Why does TPU say RocketLake was based on a GoldenCove Backport?
> RocketLake are buyable and clearly show only 512kb L2-Cache, where WillowCove and newer (GoldenCove) have 1.25MB L2 Cache per Core.


Because it's possible to backport a core (architecture) while changing the cache size?
In fact, it would be really hard to build something on a bigger process node without cutting back on transistor count.


----------



## Anymal (Mar 10, 2021)

Upcoming hardware paper launches!


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Apr 12, 2021)

Is adds and updates for this month? Last update of article was before more of one month.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2021)

TumbleGeorge said:


> Is adds and updates for this month? Last update of article was before more of one month.









just need to find a bit of time


----------



## nemesis.ie (Apr 12, 2021)

* "Article".   But don't spend time on fixing that versus the list!


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Apr 12, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> just need to find a bit of time


Yes a lot of new hardware to test


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2021)

Updated

    Added AMD Ryzen 5000G APUs for Desktop (Cezanne)
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated Zen 3 Threadripper 5000
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Radeon RX 6800 Mobile
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3050 / 3050 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3070 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Added AMD X570S Chipset
    Updated DDR5 System Memory
    Updated TSMC 4 nanometer
    Removed launched products: AMD Zen 3 Server Milan, Intel Ice Lake Server, Intel Rocket Lake, RX 6700 XT, Intel 500 Series chipsets
    Removed cancelled products: Intel Core i9-10990XE, Radeon RX 5000 variants


----------



## voltage (Apr 12, 2021)

THANK YOU for the Upcoming Hardware Launches. Tech Power Up, the best site on the web!


----------



## Tom Sunday (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks like we just gotten over an exiting or interesting March with the 11th Gen Intel CPU releases and new Z590 mobos. The next big 'tech-entertainment' will be just in the months ahead with Alder Lake seeing the light of day. Another reviewer delight, reporting and testing period. (PCIe 5.0, DDR5 and the i9 is tauted to have 16 cores?) Then all the motherboard manufacturers breaking out as well (for their second time this year) with new LGA 1700 boards. Then topping all of this will be the AIO, memory, storage and PSU manufactures trying to proffer upgraded and or matching 12th Gen products. So many new products coming soon, so many new tests, so many new reviews, so many new opinions. As such the remainder of 2021 should confirm that we are living in a very interesting time. If only now the GPU fiasco would solve itself later this year that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## altermere (Apr 12, 2021)

Anymal said:


> Upcoming hardware paper launches!


scalper launches


----------



## Speedyblupi (Apr 14, 2021)

Some of the sources don't seem to understand how memory buses work, and I'm surprised that no-one seems to have picked up on this. Some people probably have, but I've not seen any mention of it so far.



> 12 GB GDDR6
> 192-bit or 256-bit memory bus


If it's 12GB, it's 192 bit.



> 58 SM, 7424 cores, 320-bit memory, 16 GB VRAM, GDDR6 or GDDR6X


If it's a 320-bit bus, it's not 16GB. It would be 10GB.
If it's 16GB, it is 256-bit.



> Most likely Navi 12 without HBM2


You can't do that. Navi 12's memory controller and PHY are designed for HBM2, and are not compatible with GDDR6. Cryptomining is very bandwidth-sensitive, and profitability is heavily dependent on minimising power usage, so AMD would want to use HBM2 even if they had the option not to - it would be worth it, especially with GPU prices as inflated as they are at the moment. Navi 10 effectively *is *"Navi 12 without HBM" (i.e. 40 RDNA1 CUs with GDDR6 instead of HBM2). If it's Navi 10, call it Navi 10. If it's Navi 12, it will use HBM2.

The bandwidth mismatch that results when you use memory chips of different sizes means Nvidia is not going to use a 4x1GB+4x2GB layout, which is what would be needed to fit 12GB onto a 256-bit bus. There was a huge backlash against Nvidia when they last tried something like this (with the GTX 970).


----------



## Gradius2 (Apr 21, 2021)

There is nothing about Ryzen 6000 ?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Apr 21, 2021)

Gradius2 said:


> There is nothing about Ryzen 6000 ?


Ryzen 6000 should be using Zen 4, so see that for info.
Although I've heard rumors that AMD are doing a Zen 3+ and that 7000 is the first to use Zen 4? I haven't been paying that much attention to this stuff lately so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## W1zzard (May 10, 2021)

Added AMD Zen 3+ / Rembrandt APUs
    Updated AMD Zen 5
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated Intel Jasper Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3070 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti
    Updated AMD RDNA3
    Added AMD Radeon Pro W6800
    Updated Intel DG2
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2021)

Updated AMD Cezanne Ryzen 5000G
    Updated AMD Zen 3+
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated AMD Zen 5
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Added Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6600 / RX 6600 XT
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6400 Series
    Updated AMD Radeon Instinct MI200
    Updated AMD RDNA3
    Updated Intel DG2
    Updated HBM3 Memory
    Updated TSMC 4 nanometer
    Added TSMC 1-nanometer
    Updated Samsung 5 nanometer
    Updated Micron 176-layer NAND
    Updated Toshiba/WD PLC NAND Flash
    Updated Samsung 176-layer NAND
    Removed launched products: RTX 3070 Ti and RTX 3080 Ti, RX 6700 XT, RX 6000 Mobile, Radeon Pro W6800, X570S chipset, Micron 128-layer NAND flash


----------



## mechtech (Jun 14, 2021)

​AMD Radeon RX 6600 / RX 6600 XT [added]​
Release date: 2021
Based on 7 nanometer Navi 23 GPU
11 billion transistors, 237 mm² die size
32 CUs, 2048 cores, 128 TMUs, 32 ROPs
RX 6600 non-XT: 1792 cores, 112 TMUs, 32 ROPs
8 GB 128-bit GDDR6 + 32 MB on-die L3 cache
Interface PCIe 4.0 x8 or x16
Sources

Then
AMD Radeon RX 6500​
Release date: unknown
40 compute units / 2560 stream processors
192-bit GDDR6 memory
7 nanometer production process
RDNA2 architecture
Codename "Navy Flounder"
Below $250
Sources

I think that needs some updating.............maybe 22CUs / 1408 shaders


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2021)

mechtech said:


> I think that needs some updating.............maybe 22CUs / 1408 shaders


Possibly, yeah. Check the source links, I'm going by those


----------



## kruk (Jun 16, 2021)

40 CU chip is already used in RX 6700 XT, it can't be RX 6500 ...

Navy Flounder => Navi 22 => RX 6700 XT
Dimgrey Cavefish ? Navi 23 ? RX 6600/6500 XT
Beige Gooby ? Navi 24 ? RX 6500/6300 XT


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2021)

Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Added Intel Sapphire Rapids HEDT
    Updated AMD Radeon RX 6600 / RX 6600 XT
    Updated AMD Radeon Instinct MI200
    Updated Intel DG2 Discrete GPU
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Added Intel Z690 Chipset
    Added Intel B660 & H610 Chipsets
    Added Intel W790 Chipsets
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer tech
    Updated Samsung 5 nanometer tech
    Updated Samsung 3 nanometer tech
    Updated PCI Express 5.0


----------



## _Flare (Jul 30, 2021)

@W1zzard 
The link to the source of H610 -> cite: "... cost-effective chipsets such as the B660 and H610 in Q1-2022."
But in your Upcoming-Launch-Article you write Q4 2021 for it.


----------



## Anymal (Jul 30, 2021)

He is just being optimistic, thats all.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2021)

Updated AMD Zen 3+
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Zen 3 Threadripper 5000
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Added AMD Radeon RX 7600 XTand Radeon RX 7700 XT
    Updated AMD RDNA3
    Updated NVIDIA Hopper
    Updated NVIDIA Ada Lovelace
    Updated Intel DG2 Discrete GPU
    Added upcoming Intel GPU architectures: Battlemage, Celestial and Druid
    Updated DDR5 memory
    Added Thunderbolt 5
    Updated Intel 7 nm / Intel 4
    Added Intel 3 and Intel 20A
    Removed launched products: AMD Ryzen 5000G Cezanne, AMD Radeon RX 6600 XT
    Removed Intel Jupiter Sound which seems cancelled in favor of other GPU products


----------



## Jermelescu (Aug 20, 2021)

AMD ZEN3+ Rembrandt APU _+15% gaming performance increase_ seems waaaaaaay too low. I'd expect at least a 50% increase.


----------



## Inferno (Sep 30, 2021)

Is there going to be an update on this for september?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 20, 2021)

Updated Intel Alder Lake
    Updated AMD Zen 3+ / 3DV Cache
    Updated Zen 3 Threadripper 5000
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids HEDT
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3060/3070/3080/3090 Super
    Updated AMD Mining GPU
    Updated Intel DG2 GPU
    Updated Intel Z690 Chipset
    Updated DDR5 Memory
    Updated HBM3 Memory
    Updated Samsung 3 nanometer
    Added Samsung 2 nanometer
    Added PCIe 5.0 SSDs
    Updated PCI-Express 6.0
    Updated Intel CXL Interconnect


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2021)

Updated AMD Zen 4
    Added AMD EPYC Milan-X
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel H670, B660 & H610 Chipsets
    Updated Intel DG2 Discrete Graphics
    Added DDR6 System Memory
    Added GDDR6+ and GDDR7 Graphics Memory
    Added TSMC 4 nm+
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer
    Removed launched products: Alder Lake, Golden Cove, AMD MI200, Intel Z690, DDR5, HBM2E, PCI-Express 5.0, Micron 176-layer NAND, Intel 144-layer NAND, Hynix 128-layer NAND


----------



## GertFX (Nov 23, 2021)

Here AMD clearly states that AM5 will be PCI gen 5.0, around the 07:00 mark.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2021)

GertFX said:


> Here AMD clearly states that AM5 will be PCI gen 5.0, around the 07:00 mark.


Updated, thanks!


----------



## Mats (Nov 23, 2021)

AMD Lucienne Zen 2 APUs / Ryzen 5000​
These launched in January.



			https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-7-5700U-Processor-Benchmarks-and-Specs.510416.0.html
		



			https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-IdeaPad-5-14ALC05-in-review-Compact-powerful-enduring.540501.0.html


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2021)

Mats said:


> AMD Lucienne Zen 2 APUs / Ryzen 5000​
> These launched in January.
> 
> 
> ...


Still hoping for a desktop release


----------



## mechtech (Nov 23, 2021)

All gpus should have an in stock in store date.  2023 perhaps??


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hardware is such of boring the last few years. Yeah Cores but, hmm boring.

A friend told me this:
Now we have 16 Cores but for what, i still use for video rendering my GPU (he have a Quadro M6000) and Siemens NX work to on GPU,
it make no sense to upgrade from my I7 2600 with 32GB RAM.

He still have the 2600 


Im working too with Solidworks (I dont like it, Siemens NX is better) and it make no difference for the CPU if a A8 5500 or a Core I5 10400, it runs very well on the GPU.

A Friend and me made a simply test about 2 years ago via Solidworks:
Ryzen 5 2600 32GB without GPU rendering = it lags terrible if good rendering is on
Core i5 655K 16GB with a R7 240 with GPU Rendering = it was very smooth (First gen I5 with 2 Cores/4 Threads)


----------



## bug (Nov 23, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Hardware is such of boring the last few years. Yeah Cores but, hmm boring.
> 
> A friend told me this:
> Now we have 16 Cores but for what, i still use for video rendering my GPU (he have a Quadro M6000) and Siemens NX work to on GPU,
> ...


There are a few use cases where more cores can be put to good use: compiling programs, photo and video editing. And data compression/decompression, but who does that a lot?
The upside of this core-craze is $200-300 toady buys you a 6C/12T midranger that will handle anything you will throw at it. With room to spare.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Compression for sure is a thing but the main problem with data decompression is the HDD or SDD 

Photo and Video editing, i know no one who does it via CPU 
Even from the self semploye up to commercials for big companys everyone rendering via GPU


----------



## bug (Nov 23, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Compression for sure is a thing but the main problem with data decompression is the HDD or SDD
> 
> Photo and Video editing, i know no one who does it via CPU
> Even from the self semploye up to commercials for big companys everyone rendering via GPU


Me when I'm editing my vacation photos? I'm staying away from Adobe (personal choice).

For compression it's not about the size of data on disk, but about faster access to the data structures created in memory.

But yeah, overall a pretty thin case for going a bazillion cores.

Edit: Plus, pretty soon no one will afford a GPU anymore


----------



## delshay (Nov 24, 2021)

There's noctua next-gen 140mm fan for the year 2021 but with lack of news i'm going to guess it's delayed for the year 2022.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Dec 1, 2021)

Will the next update add the "Vermeer S" designation for "Zen 3D" CPUs?









						AMD Prepares 7nm "Renoir X" Processors Lacking Integrated Graphics, and "Vermeer S"
					

AMD apparently finds itself with quite a bit of undigested 7 nm "Renoir" silicon, which it plans to repackage as Socket AM4 processors, reports VideoCardz, citing sources on ChipHell forums. The most interesting aspect of this leak is that the silicon variant, codenamed "Renoir X," comes with a...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2021)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Will the next update add the "Vermeer S" designation for "Zen 3D" CPUs?


Definitely. The way I update this article is go through all news since the last update and add whatever is mentioned


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2022)

Added Ryzen 7 5800X3D
    Updated AMD Zen 3+
    Updated AMD Zen 3 Threadripper 5000
    Added Intel Core i9-12900KS
    Added NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050
    Added NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti
    Added NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti Mobile
    Added NVIDIA GeForce MX550
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6500 XT
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6400
    Updated AMD Navi 3x
    Updated Intel DG2 Arc Alchemist Discrete GPU
    Added AMD X670 Chipset
    Updated PCIe 5.0 SSDs
    Removed launched products: AMD Navi 12 mining card, Intel H670, B660 & H610, Hynix 176-layer and Toshiba 128-layer NAND, Lucienne Zen 2 APUs, which seem to be cancelled, considering AMD announced 6 nm APUs for mobile at CES


----------



## bug (Jan 6, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Added Ryzen 7 5800X3D
> Updated AMD Zen 3+
> Updated AMD Zen 3 Threadripper 5000
> Added Intel Core i9-12900KS
> ...


Idk about others, but you have certainly not removed the Intel chipsets 
I'm pretty disappointed to see so few H670 models announced. Everybody seems to have just gone B660 and that only has half the DMI bandwidth


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2022)

bug said:


> Idk about others, but you have certainly not removed the Intel chipsets


fixed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2022)

Do we not have an idea when the lower end Alder Lake CPUs will be out?  i5-12400 for instance.  There's nothing on the list???


----------



## Tomorrow (Jan 8, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do we not have an idea when the lower end Alder Lake CPUs will be out?  i5-12400 for instance.  There's nothing on the list???


Q1 2022. Not sure why it's not on the list.


----------



## bug (Jan 9, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> Q1 2022. Not sure why it's not on the list.


They're not on the list because they were already announced. That makes them released. Sort of.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 9, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do we not have an idea when the lower end Alder Lake CPUs will be out?  i5-12400 for instance.  There's nothing on the list???


Already released at ces and available in shops, i just bought the whole range for reviews


----------



## Tom Sunday (Feb 20, 2022)

I now hear that Intel Arc Alchemist launch is postponed to Q2, 2022? Well...by that time perhaps the overall GPU availability may have improved overall? No more staying in line at Best Buy or Micro Center? But prices then for the higher-end NVIDIA 3000 series should easily be at $2000 plus each given our current inflation numbers, etc. One of my buddies just drove over to Tustin, CA for a Micro Center visit and paid $5.70 per gallon for gasoline. WTF.


----------



## bug (Feb 21, 2022)

Tom Sunday said:


> I now hear that Intel Arc Alchemist launch is postponed to Q2, 2022? Well...by that time perhaps the overall GPU availability may have improved overall? No more staying in line at Best Buy or Micro Center? But prices then for the higher-end NVIDIA 3000 series should easily be at $2000 plus each given our current inflation numbers, etc. One of my buddies just drove over to Tustin, CA for a Micro Center visit and paid $5.70 per gallon for gasoline. WTF.


I haven't heard that rumor, but we are technically in the second half of Q1, so who knows?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2022)

Last Update (Feb 24th):

    Updated AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D
    Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated AMD EPYC Milan-X
    Updated Intel Core i9-12900KS
    Added Intel Alder Lake-N
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Added Intel Arrow Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated NVIDIA RTX 3090 Ti
    Updated NVIDIA Hopper
    Added AMD Radeon RX 6x50 XT Series
    Updated Intel DG2 / Arc Alchemist
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Updated Intel Arc Celestial
    Added Intel Z790 Chipset
    Added Intel 18A Process
    Updated HBM3 Graphics Memory
    Updated PCIe 5.0 SSDs
    Updated PCI-Express 6.0
    Removed launched products: AMD Zen 3+ / Rembrandt, GeForce RTX 3050, RTX 3080 Ti Mobile, RX 6500 XT, RX 6400, GeForce MX550, TSMC 6 nanometer


----------



## mama (Feb 24, 2022)

bug said:


> I haven't heard that rumor, but we are technically in the second half of Q1, so who knows?


Seems like we've been *talking* about a discrete Intel GPU for a long time...


----------



## mechtech (Feb 24, 2022)

@W1zzard Thanks for the updates!!


RX 7900 XT: 40% faster than RX 6900 XT, in some cases up to 60-80%
*RX 7900 XT: 15,360 GPU cores (4x that of RX 6800)*
I know size doesn't scale 1:1 but wow seems off, I would expect 3.5x the performance for 4x the cores??

AMD Zen 5 / Ryzen 8000 Series​
Release Date: 2022
5 nm or 3 nm TSMC process
DDR5 memory support
PCI-Express Gen 5
*APU codename: "Rembrandt"*
Isn't the next chip (ryzen 6000) named Rembrandt??


----------



## Tomorrow (Feb 25, 2022)

mechtech said:


> AMD Zen 5 / Ryzen 8000 Series​
> Release Date: 2022
> 5 nm or 3 nm TSMC process
> DDR5 memory support
> ...


Yes. 7000 series APU is Phoenix and 8000 series APU is Granite Ridge.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Isn't the next chip (ryzen 6000) named Rembrandt??


Correct, removed



mechtech said:


> I know size doesn't scale 1:1 but wow seems off, I would expect 3.5x the performance for 4x the cores??


Probably not even that much


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2022)

Last Update (Apr 22nd):

    Updated AMD Zen 4 / Ryzen 7000
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Added Intel Alder Lake-X
    Updated Intel DG2
    Updated AMD Radeon RX 6550 XT / 6650 XT / 6750 XT / 6850 XT / 6950 XT
    Updated NVIDIA Ada
    Added NVIDIA Blackwell
    Updated AMD Navi 31 / 32 / 33
    Added AMD B650 Chipset
    Updated Intel Z790 / H770 / B760 Chipsets
    Updated HBM3 Memory
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer and 2 nanometer
    Removed launched products: Ryzen 7 5800X3D, Ryzen Zen 3 Threadripper, EPYC Milan-X, Intel Core i9-12900KS, NVIDIA Hopper, GeForce RTX 3090 Ti,


----------



## mechtech (Apr 22, 2022)

For 
AMD Zen 4 / Ryzen 7000 Series [updated]​
*Improves IPC by up to 29%*
That's what I am interested to see.  With a cheap B550, some ddr4 and a 5500 cpu can get a decent modern pc for cheap, wonder how much price difference the new cpus/mobos/& ddr5 is going to be extra compared to now.........once it released?


----------



## Daven (Apr 23, 2022)

Can you add a section for display connector versions like DisplayPort 2.0?


----------



## rrrrex (Apr 23, 2022)

Where DDR5 17 000 MT/s come from? Will it be QDR? 17 000 means 8.5 GHz real clock, it's not what ordinary silicon about.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2022)

rrrrex said:


> Where DDR5 17 000 MT/s come from? Will it be QDR? 17 000 means 8.5 GHz real clock, it's not what ordinary silicon about.


The details aren't known yet, but it'll probably be QDR / PAM4 like GDDR6X


----------



## Icon Charlie (Apr 25, 2022)

_NOTE:  My mind is rather hazy on certain things now and I can not find any material on what I am stating but I think I saw it in the Tech industry in one form or another. _

Long ago, is the vastness of primordial stage of computer hardware, strange and esoteric things were made.  Like Ram adaptors so a previous ram could work on a newer mother board.  Sony FM Radio (Sony Viao). Additional Cache that you can add on the mother board to help the CPU go faster...

And I think someone created a CPU adapter back in the 1990's.  BUT....

Would it be nice if someone was able to try to bring back/create Ram and CPU adapters.  Back then the mother boards I repaired were between 8 and 16 hundred dollars new. Repairing them when possible saved businesses money in the processes.

In a away I think the high cost of components now might bring back some of the ideas from the past.

From 2014 to 2019 an average person could afford to upgrade/buy new a computer. I upgraded every year and bought a fully new computer (DIYing it) ever 2 years. I certainly did and it was fun to do and it did not cost that much money to do so.   I built a top of the line computer with top of the line components for $1500 or less. I built the "Bang for the Buck PC" that Beat out LTT's 2019 build terribly in 2019.

However starting in 2020 PC building has swung to be more expensive now and it feels just like the industry was back in the Days were RAM corporations were caught manipulating the market.  Intel was Caught trying to Freeze out AMD and everything was  f$%^^^^NG Expensive.   To think my Motherboard could be dead/expired in a few short years because of the quality of material being used on components.  _*THIS IS WHY I AM ANAL ABOUT MY VOLTAGE, THE HEAT BEING GENERATED AND THE QUALITY OF COMPUTER CASES BEING USED TODAY. I SPECALIZED IN AIRFLOW MANAGEMENT AND HAVE POSTED WHAT I USE TO KEEP MY PC RUNNING COOL.  THIS IS THE REAL DEAL AND A LOST ART BECAUSE OF PEOPLE IMHO, ARE BEING CONNED ABOUT A PRETTY SHINY THAN THE CARE OF THE EQUIPMENT YOU BUILD. *_

By the way my AMD 5900OEM is running beautifully with no issues what so ever. It is a power house that now Runs under 290 watts all day long. So these days it is Incredibly important to keep your equipment as fresh as possible.  I will be doing a 3 year tear down on my rig soon and will be posting on how I do it in the future so people can get an idea on how this is done.

I do believe the silver age of computing has come to an as prices drive the DIYer's out of the market and/or make decisions to cut costs for their budget. What cost me $900 back in 2019 will cost me over $1500 to get the same performance ratio. I have always stated that the world does not run on bleeding edge technology as corporate marketing wants you to believe.  But my concerns have been proven valid and is indeed correct.

If this trend continues, I feel we are going back to the pre 2014 days where people will purchase a new PC every 5 to 7 years, and slowly upgrade due to the cost for the average person.  The costs are just too damned high.

This is why I made my upgrades like I did, so I hope I am wrong, but after 33+ years in the tech industry, I'm more often right than wrong.

So... I save when I need to save and I spend when I need to spend.  I love DIY projects as it keeps me busy, but I am not stupid enough to just buy "Eye Candy" because it is there.

NOTE:  The number of rigs I built for myself.  One in 1992. One in 2001. One in 2008.  One in 2014. One in 2017. One in 2019.  Updated my computer fully in 2022.

Budget is $50 per month that is set aside in a account.  And even though I am a VERY wealthy man and I can buy a F*&#$%NG tech site with no issues (just saying... heh  ) I stay within my budget because of my beliefs.  I'm too old and tired to do another business unless it is something that I am passionate about ("cough" Anime/Manga "cough"), such as cooking.


When I was homeless I had to learn how to cook with what I had on hand.  Dumpster Diving was the norm so I had to make up things along the way.  Being homeless or Dirtbag poor never leaves you. Regardless of what status you live in now, it just never leaves you so I learned the hard way to cook and I'm not bad at it as I get people nagging me to make stuff for them.  The Hard Bread I make was easy to carry and lasted a long time and very filling.

The bread shown is a Sweet style of French bead.  This is a Heavy Bread that has little yeast in this.  It's over 10 pounds of bread with a heavy crust. This is made with what you have and makes you full when you have nothing to eat.  You cook it in a fire pit and hope for the best and try to get the yeast naturally. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not, but you have to eat for survival.

Over the years this type of bread I make (and yes I can make it fluffy like traditional bread but that is not the point) I added just a little to the recipe.

So now it has a lot of Sugar, Nutmeg, and Cinnamon, and I use it as a Soup Bread and a dessert type of bread.  You can also use it to make French toast or in my case just heat it up with some butter.

So the reason for the bread comment is that I stay within my beliefs and because of that yea anyone can be successful just as long as they remember where they came from.

And my beliefs are to live within your means, believe in yourself in life, learn how to do many different things and bingo not only you will succeed, you get people nagging at you when are you going to cook the next big meal!...

The old man signing off.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2022)

Updated AMD Zen 4
    Added AMD Zen 4 APUs
    Updated AMD Zen 5
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel Arrow Lake
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Added Intel Rialto Bridge
    Updated NVIDIA Ada Architecture
    Added NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1630
    Updated AMD RDNA3 Architecture
    Added AMD RDNA4 Architecture
    Added AMD CDNA3 Architecture
    Updated Intel DG2 / Arc Alchemist
    Updated Zen 4 Chipsets
    Updated HBM3 Memory
    Added Micron 232-layer NAND flash
    Updated Toshiba / WD 162-layer NAND flash
    Updated PCIe 5.0 SSDs
    Updated USB 4.0
    Removed launched products: Radeon RX 6x50 XT Series


----------



## nicamarvin (Jun 11, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Updated AMD Zen 4



Doing a real quick glance I was able to find that these have not been updated.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMD Zen 4 / Ryzen 7000 Series [updated]​
Release Date: Fall 2022
Launched around same time as RDNA3 GPU architecture
"In Design" as of Nov 2018
5 nm TSMC process, possibly EUV
Shrink to 4 nm possible later in the lifetime of the product
*IO die built on 12 nm TSMC*
Desktop codename: "Raphael"
DDR5 memory support, 5200 MT/s
AMD will wait for better DDR5 availability before launch of AM5 platform
Server: up to 12 TB on server, RDDR5 and LRDDR5, 12-channel
*Improves IPC by up to 29%*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

the IO die on Zen4 is 6nm and the IPC is 8-10%(SPEC and Geekbench)


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 11, 2022)

nicamarvin said:


> Doing a real quick glance I was able to find that these have not been updated.
> 
> the IO die on Zen4 is 6nm and the IPC is 8-10%(SPEC and Geekbench)


fixed both. Do you have a source for the 8-10% claim?


----------



## nicamarvin (Jun 11, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> fixed both. Do you have a source for the 8-10% claim?














						Financial Analyst Day
					






					ir.amd.com


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2022)

nicamarvin said:


> View attachment 250698
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, added


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2022)

Updated AMD Zen 4
    Updated AMD Zen 4 APUs
    Added AMD Zen 4 on Socket AM4
    Updated Intel Alder Lake-X
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated NVIDIA Ada Lovelace / GeForce 40 Series
    Updated AMD RDNA3
    Added Intel Arc Pro Professional Graphics Cards
    Updated Intel Z790 / H770 / B760 Chipsets
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer
    Updated TSMC 2 nanometer
    Updated Samsung 3 nanometer
    Updated Intel 4 (7 nanometer)
    Added PCI-Express 7.0
    Removed launched products: GeForce GTX 1630


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2022)

Updated AMD Zen 4 / Ryzen 7000
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated NVIDIA Ada / GeForce 40
    Updated Intel DG2 Discrete GPU / Arc Alchemist

Not that many news this month, I'm still trying to update the article more often, ideally twice a month


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 25, 2022)

Updated AMD Zen 4 / Ryzen 7000
    Updated Intel Raptor Lake
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated NVIDIA Ada / Lovelace
    Updated AMD Navi 31 / 32 / 33
    Updated AMD CDNA 3
    Updated Intel Arc A580, A750 & A770
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Updated TSMC 3 nanometer
    Updated PCIe 5.0 SSDs
    Added Hynix 238-layer NAND
    Updated Micron 232-layer NAND
    Removed launched products: Intel DG2 discrete GPU / Arch Alchemist, Intel Arc Pro


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 29, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Updated Intel Meteor Lake


Any new articles about this? Sorry, just thought this is going to be launched in 2023....


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2022)

Prima.Vera said:


> Any new articles about this? Sorry, just thought this is going to be launched in 2023....


Check the links section, newest are at the top


----------



## davroju (Oct 21, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Updated AMD Zen 4
> Updated AMD Zen 4 APUs
> Added AMD Zen 4 on Socket AM4
> Updated Intel Alder Lake-X
> ...


Hi good sir, any idea when the next APUs get released (e.g 5600G) should I wait for them or just get the 5600G?
Thanks


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 21, 2022)

davroju said:


> Hi good sir, any idea when the next APUs get released (e.g 5600G) should I wait for them or just get the 5600G?
> Thanks


AMD has not yet stated when. Only that APU's continue to exist on AM5. The expectation is that these will be released in Q4 2023 so in about a year or so based on a leaked slide. Source: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7000...00-ryzen-7000g-apus-desktop-cpu-roadmap-leak/


----------



## davroju (Oct 21, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> AMD has not yet stated when. Only that APU's continue to exist on AM5. The expectation is that these will be released in Q4 2023 so in about a year or so based on a leaked slide. Source: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7000...00-ryzen-7000g-apus-desktop-cpu-roadmap-leak/


Yh that looks to be at least a year away...thanks


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Oct 24, 2022)

davroju said:


> Hi good sir, any idea when the next APUs get released (e.g 5600G) should I wait for them or just get the 5600G?
> Thanks


IIRC, all 7000-series CPUs now have onboard graphics. But they will require a new motherboard & DDR5


----------



## davroju (Oct 24, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> IIRC, all 7000-series CPUs now have onboard graphics. But they will require a new motherboard & DDR5


Indeed, but only interested in the dedicated APUs, I will be gaming after all


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 7, 2022)

Added AMD Ryzen 7 7700 (non-X)
    Added AMD Ryzen 7 7000X3D
    Updated AMD Zen 4 APUs
    Added Intel Core i9-13900KS
    Added Intel lower-end 13th Gen CPUs
    Updated Intel Sapphire Rapids
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel Arrow Lake
    Added NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4060
    Added NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4070
    Added NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 Ti
    Updated TSMC 1 nanometer
    Added Samsung 1.4 nanometer
    Updated PCI-Express 5.0 SSDs
    Updated Toshiba & WD 162-layer NAND
    Added Samsung 236-layer NAND Flash
    Updated PCI-Express 6.0
    Updated USB 4.0
    Updated Thunderbolt 5
    Removed launched or canceled products: AMD Zen 4 / Ryzen 7000, Intel Raptor Lake, Elkhart Lake, GeForce RTX 3060 Ultra, Ampere Refresh, GeForce RTX 40 Series, AMD Navi 3x, AMD RDNA3, Intel Arc A770 / A750, Intel 700-Series chipsets, AMD 600 Series chipsets, TSMC 5 / 5+ / 4 nm


----------



## mechtech (Nov 7, 2022)

So zen4 on am4 still a thing???


----------



## bug (Nov 7, 2022)

mechtech said:


> So zen4 on am4 still a thing???


It wouldn't the biggest surprise, since it doesn't sell in droves. And if people in the market for 7600X or better can't justify the cost for the whole platform, those looking for lower end will have it even tougher.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 7, 2022)

mechtech said:


> So zen4 on am4 still a thing???



I wasn't aware this was even a "thing". If this comes into fruition, it'd be a good move to get Zen 4 moving and an even better one for the consumer if a Zen 4 X3D made it to the AM4 platform.

It would be nice to see intel adopting this type of backwards compatibility too... rather than shifting over to a new platform every 1/2 Gens.


----------



## Wirko (Nov 8, 2022)

@W1zzard 
I photoshopped this (actually, firefoxed) to suggest that Upcoming Hardware Launches be added to the list of TPU's databases. Is it a database? Of course it is, and a pretty well maintained one. Trustworthy too. I look it up on many occasions.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 9, 2022)

Wirko said:


> @W1zzard
> I photoshopped this (actually, firefoxed) to suggest that Upcoming Hardware Launches be added to the list of TPU's databases. Is it a database? Of course it is, and a pretty well maintained one. Trustworthy too. I look it up on many occasions.
> 
> View attachment 269137



or you could bookmark the page... updates are always on the same URL.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2022)

Wirko said:


> @W1zzard
> I photoshopped this (actually, firefoxed) to suggest that Upcoming Hardware Launches be added to the list of TPU's databases. Is it a database? Of course it is, and a pretty well maintained one. Trustworthy too. I look it up on many occasions.
> 
> View attachment 269137


Great idea .. added


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2022)

Updated AMD Zen 4 Ryzen 7000 non-X CPUs
    Updated AMD Zen 4 Ryzen 7000X3D CPUs
    Added Zen 4 Threadripper
    Added Intel Raptor Lake non-K 13th Gen CPUs
    Updated Intel Core i9-13900KS
    Updated Sapphire Rapids HEDT
    Updated Intel Meteor Lake
    Updated Intel Ponte Vecchio
    Updated GeForce RTX 4060
    Updated GeForce RTX 4070
    Added GeForce RTX 4070 Ti
    Updated Radeon RX 7600 XT and Radeon RX 7700 XT
    Updated Micron 232-Layer NAND
    Updated GDDR7 graphics memory
    Added GDDR6W Graphics Memory


----------



## SeTuP (Dec 9, 2022)

Zen 4 on AM4? Is this a real thing?


----------



## Daven (Dec 9, 2022)

Recent rumors mention a Raptor Lake refresh at the end of 2023. I do not expect Meteor Lake any time soon especially given Intel’s track record. The earliest would be the end of 2024 but probably a 2025 CES launch with March 2025 availability.

Ryzen 7000 and ADL/RPL/RPL refresh are gonna be it for awhile. I think that’s why the clocks are so high on these generations as well as very forward looking i/o (DP2, PCIe 5, USB4, etc).


----------



## bug (Dec 9, 2022)

SeTuP said:


> Zen 4 on AM4? Is this a real thing?


It's just a rumor that won't die.
I've always said it would have been a smart move for AMD, but I think it's too late for that now.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 9, 2022)

Daven said:


> Raptor Lake refresh at the end of 2023.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 9, 2022)

Wow that's a long curated list.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 9, 2022)

2023 seems to be another good year for hardware release. 
For my part throw, there will be no spending frenzy next year, unless amd comes with a 5950X3D and that i think is highly unlikely or zen 4 for AM4.
Else i have all ready spent more than enoufh this year and also with a economic ressescion i think can very well be global for US, Eu and asia a like.
2023 could be a year with less hardware buying and spending on upgrades and new machines.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 9, 2022)

@W1zzard 

Any plans to expand the list in the future to include ram or SSD's or Specs such as DP or other??


----------



## Wirko (Dec 9, 2022)

The Zen 4 Threadripper is going to have 128 PCIe lanes, not 160. 160 would be more than in Epyc, which has 128 lanes in single-socket and 160 in dual-socket systems.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 14, 2022)

Wirko said:


> The Zen 4 Threadripper is going to have 128 PCIe lanes, not 160. 160 would be more than in Epyc, which has 128 lanes in single-socket and 160 in dual-socket systems.


I wish desktops had more.  Hmmmm I think a full atx board should have enough lanes for all the slots and for 6 m2 slots and whatever is needed for SB and chipset and misc.   I’m guessing that would be at least 64 lanes?


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Sunday at 4:27 PM)

Since the last update here, the release dates of future Intel processors, named Arrow Lake and Lunar Lake, have been swapped.


----------



## bug (Sunday at 9:32 PM)

mechtech said:


> I wish desktops had more.  Hmmmm I think a full atx board should have enough lanes for all the slots and for 6 m2 slots and whatever is needed for SB and chipset and misc.   I’m guessing that would be at least 64 lanes?


I think so too, but if such a board was ever made, you couldn't afford anyway.


----------



## mechtech (Monday at 12:07 AM)

bug said:


> I think so too, but if such a board was ever made, you couldn't afford anyway.











						Supermicro MBD-M12SWA-TF-O AMD Ryzen Threadripper PRO Workstation 5000WX/3000WX Series EATX Motherboard, Up To 64-Core, Socket sWRX8/SP3, WRX80 Chipset, with 8 DDR4 DIMM Slots - Newegg.com
					

Buy Supermicro MBD-M12SWA-TF-O AMD Ryzen Threadripper PRO Workstation 5000WX/3000WX Series EATX Motherboard, Up To 64-Core, Socket sWRX8/SP3, WRX80 Chipset, with 8 DDR4 DIMM Slots with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I could afford that. Not that I’d want to pay that though lol
 88 lanes.  Nice


			https://www.amd.com/en/products/ryzen-threadripper


----------

